# Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have.



## audi4wd (Jun 6, 2008)

mk2 forums had something like this and really neat stuff posted up.


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (audi4wd)*

a running g60


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (MarkeeeVR6)*

160mph speedo








ACTIV CD headunit 









and cubby hole gauge panel:








Badgeless G60 Grill:








No sunroof:


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (G60ING)*

sweet....is the cluster modified...i think i see and a/f gauge in the bottom right corner.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Noodleboy)*

yeah I made that portion fit


----------



## SLC YA (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (G60ING)*


A never installed G60.


----------



## audi4wd (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (SLC YA)*

ya i had one of those and at 40000km belt broke. in the garbage it went


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (SLC YA)*

BBS Solitudes.....edit: _that need to be refurbished!!_
















VR Euro Bumper








Polo G40 Steering wheel








I also have a 160 mph cluster coming from england and a euro passenger mirror


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Vento117)*

I have the same steering wheel. Also no sunroof.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (PSUCorrado)*

I want to see the 160mph speedo in action at going 150mph. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

My baby -








Got some other rare goodness too.. But that will wait till everyone finds out


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (dogger)*

This rare?


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (iAco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iAco* »_This rare?









Aww man.. you win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (V8Star)*

i don't have anything super-awesome, but i do have an early-style ecode headlight leveling switch...


----------



## yunone (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (audi4wd)*

very cool thread. keep the rarities coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (yunone)*

Just Aquired this the other day, i just need to install it.....


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_I want to see the 160mph speedo in action at going 150mph. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

give it to someone with a vrt, it won't be a problem








me
-dealership preview service manual handed out prior to US launch
-no sunroof
-had 2.8 collared manifold
-2 gauge cubby panel
-leather 3 spoke euro wheel
-had a gamma cd player till it died

_Modified by Road_Ralley at 8:13 AM 9-11-2008_


_Modified by Road_Ralley at 7:27 AM 9-12-2008_


----------



## audi4wd (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Road_Ralley)*

great posting guys keep it up


----------



## bbRado (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Vento117)*

Love L O V E your steering wheel.. & bumper









_Quote, originally posted by *Vento117* »_BBS Solitudes.....edit: _that need to be refurbished!!_
VR Euro Bumper








Polo G40 Steering wheel








I also have a 160 mph cluster coming from england and a euro passenger mirror


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Vento117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento117* »_a euro passenger mirror









whats the difference between us and euro passenger mirrors?


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (JIIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_
whats the difference between us and euro passenger mirrors? 

Theres no writing on the euro glass in the passenger mirror. Dunno if theres another way around it, but its the only way i found so far to get rid of the "objects in mirror are closer than they appear" thing


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Vento117)*

the most rare Corrado item id have to say is a digifiz, or monometer, watever u wanna call it. i havent seen one in years.
also a rare item now which is hot, is the DDI gauges, not the ones u can buy now, but the first batch ever sold, cuz they dont say DDI, but they say Corrado!


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Darrsh)*

ok lets see here
euro cluster 260kph/160mph (rare stateside)
















euro wheel








euro bumper/









bbs solitudes (rare embossed version) also getting refurbed
























one of these from the group buy











_Modified by VR SEX at 6:35 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbRado* »_Love L O V E your steering wheel.. & bumper










Thanks














(ebay.co.uk) http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_bbs solitudes (rare embossed version) 

you dirty 1 Upper!!


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Vento117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento117* »_
you dirty 1 Upper!!









sorry







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi4wd (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (VR SEX)*


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (audi4wd)*

i need one of those pod gauge panels!
where?!?!?!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Dorrado)*

I got one a long time ago and then 3-4 years ago I bought 3 for $35 each at Maple grove







Sorry no leftovers are available.


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (G60ING)*

someone needs to make copies of them!
i tried to make a panel for down there and failed miserably


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Dorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dorrado* »_someone needs to make copies of them!
i tried to make a panel for down there and failed miserably









either try again or do what everyone else does, troll the classifieds hourly and hope you are the first to respond to the seller. Took me 8 months and 4 or 5 tries to actually get one.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Dorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dorrado* »_i need one of those pod gauge panels!
where?!?!?!


i think that panel is from an audi.
but im not sure.










_Modified by -skidmarks- at 8:12 AM 9-12-2008_


----------



## Jerahammey (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (audi4wd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi4wd* »_









So, you're bringing that to H2O, right?


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Jerahammey)*

I have the Red Revell kit
Gauge pod for center
Factory manuals 
Original window sticker
Original Autotech stress bar
Moroso Valve cover


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (g60vwr)*

GTI red dash stripe


----------



## Traverse (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (prodigy_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigy_g60* »_GTI red dash stripe










That looks really good! Did you do it yourself?


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Traverse)*

Thanks. It is custom but I did not do it. A previous owners of one of my brothers(brilliantyellowg60) corrados was a stylist or decorator and he did that along with the door cards. The door cards have the same red stripe and $500 worth of the softest leather ever.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Jerahammey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jerahammey* »_
So, you're bringing that to H2O, right?


i call shinanagans


----------



## Traverse (Jun 16, 2007)

Are these wheels rare?
















My real contribution:


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Traverse)*

I've got a Rallye FMIC and all the piping:









and the polished U bend with all VWMS brackets/screws:








a badgeless G60 grill (courtesy of dogger)











_Modified by dpgreek at 3:44 PM 9-12-2008_


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

Are these? I also have a complete headlight harness from the fuse box forward from a european rado with headlight levelers and the early style switch along with it. I almost don't wanna put the fogs in the car cause I don't wanna ruin them.


----------



## audi4wd (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (IMNOBUG)*

dam nice


----------



## Jerahammey (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (-skidmarks-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-skidmarks-* »_
i call shinanagans









Yeah, most likely. It just reminded me of this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3074166


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Jerahammey)*

I'll see your 160mph cluster, and raise you an 8K tach.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (clintg60-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clintg60-16v* »_I'll see your 160mph cluster, and raise you an 8K tach.









did they make those in digital 93+ years?


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
did they make those in digital 93+ years?

yes.......mine is on its way to america soon.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









How does the 8k work? just fine??? should be pretty much plug and play right?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Vento117)*

Euro steering wheel








Euro seat belts








Euro center console


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
did they make those in digital *93+* years?

160 speedo - yes, 8k tach - no. 
The 8k tach came on the 16Vs, and for some reason in 92/93 when they put a cat on them they dropped the max rpm down to 6.5K from 7 and changed the cluster to this:








Pretty much the same as the NA version, but with a 160 speedo.
There is a digital version with an 8K tach, but not the red needle style:


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (MikkiJayne)*

i never thought they would be rare but some people think so, so i post these up. my frensh e-codes and yellow fog lights








also, non sun-roof 93+








black 93+ dome light w/ sunroof switch








but actually im not sure if those really came stock in corrado's or mk3's


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Torsten)*

I have cubby hole guauges, no sunroof in my g60. Another rare thing I have is a stock vw radio that plays cd's, mp3's, also has usb input and aux input on the front!


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (V-TEC this!!!)*

I have no sun roof/eurobelts and center cousole/ some other goodies are coming in the mail plus I have no mirrors but that doesnt count???
chrome nuespeed rear strut bar??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dope thread


----------



## audi4wd (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (modstyle)*

chrome bars are getting rare usually see the black ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (audi4wd)*

Well, no one else has posted so i will
Power Leveled VR6 E Codes w/ adjustable dash switch
Soon to be HID'd
















Oh yeah ive got these from emblems fom Europe as well...










_Modified by wzach at 4:25 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (audi4wd)*

let me play also...








reversed lit Led HVAC controls with corrado logo to match the DDI gauges.








Clear turns...
















cup holders with gauges...
















Battery charger. 








custom led reverse lit needles in the cluster.








quick release.








old custom needles.








suede headliner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








HID driving lamps.











_Modified by xtremevdub at 6:11 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## bulldoser62 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (xtremevdub)*

Lets keep it going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by bulldoser62 at 7:24 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (bulldoser62)*


----------



## Corradoboy16vG60 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (dpgreek)*

Earlier owned: 
VW Motorsport G-lader
16vG60 (built by original parts list)
And something weird with my production plant: 
Produktionsdatum: 07.12.1988 
Prod.Werk: 070 DåSSELDORF/LUDWIGSFELDE (DAIMLER)








Think i`ve posted these in another thread earlier:


----------



## Jerahammey (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Corradoboy16vG60)*

I've got a polished round collar 2.9l manifold.
I didn't know they were rare, but I've got the cubby gauges.
Euro seatbelts w/center console.


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Jerahammey)*

cubby gauges are only rare on the early style interior..... you have a 93, thus the later style interior. The gauges came standard in SLC's. The only year im not 100% positive about is 92.....since they were early style i dont think they had em.


_Modified by Vento117 at 9:09 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Vento117)*

You are right about the 92 SLC. I have a 92 SLC without the gauges. It does look as there are provisions for them but not sure. Really new to Corrados but not to VW's. Was there only 400 or so Corrados build with no sunroofs and a VR6 motor? Thought I read that some place. May have been in the latest issue of Eurotuner.


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (vwscream)*

my rarities....
Original TRP....








original Monroni....
































no sunroof....








blown up G60.... J/K...








S/C'd VR6








other rarities.....
16V G60 ECU








VWMS Ugly thing








The Corrado Jet...
































The Corrado Storm
















I forget what this thing is called. There were three of them built, yellow, white and black i believe








The Corrado Campaign


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (vwscream)*

another thing to add


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (VR SEX)*

As of today I have a g-ladder that makes 5psi with a 68mm pulley.....but then again I dont think that is rare.


----------



## Majend (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (V-TEC this!!!)*

just got this in my SLC and i love it, one of a kind


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Majend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Majend* »_just got this in my SLC and i love it, one of a kind









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cocotaso218 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Torsten)*


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (cocotaso218)*

Not sure how rare it is....


----------



## Jerahammey (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (post-it-note-killer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *post-it-note-killer* »_16V G60 ECU










Is that a Corrado item? I thought the only VW with a 16v G60 was the Golf Limited.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (audi4wd)*

My car is rocking Mas Italy Axels right now. Too bad they aren't mine though.


----------



## Jamisonvr6 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (PapioGXL)*

I got the b.s. dealership wolfsburg edition badges


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Jamisonvr6)*

early style leveler switch


----------



## BlackRado (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Majend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Majend* »_just got this in my SLC and i love it, one of a kind









Hahahah looks like a wrinkly ballsac hahah


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (BlackRado)*

IDK if they are rare, but they came with the corrado because it's a canadian-spec vr6.
HEADLIGHT WASHERS & FULL TIRE SPARE AND COVER:
........ooops, i forgot about the monte carlo alloys ("FAT FIVES") that were available only to canadian corrados and the "RAREST" corrado: CAMPAIGN CORRADO (only 6 were produced)




























































_Modified by 1 can 'rado at 9:20 AM 9-22-2008_


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

your tires are too big!







P
Why'd you go with 55's instead of 50's?


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (snowbird)*

anybody have the wood grain surround? or the cult society ducts?








or this









or this










_Modified by JIIP at 5:41 PM 9-22-2008_


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (snowbird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowbird* »_your tires are too big!







P
Why'd you go with 55's instead of 50's?

snowbird, those pics were taken when i just bought the corrado: i shortly took them off because the wheels were in pristine condition. the PO bought 55 series tires. he lived in minnesota. then...........the modding bug hit me and one year later the car looks like this.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (JIIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_anybody have the wood grain surround? or the cult society ducts?








or this









or this









_Modified by JIIP at 5:41 PM 9-22-2008_

this guy


----------



## bulldoser62 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
this guy 










I think i just threw up in my mouth


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (bulldoser62)*

TOW HITCH? is that rare...............who cares, carries the bikes for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (1 can 'rado)*

stainless steel engine cover with _corrado_ writing


----------



## Majend (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_stainless steel engine cover with _corrado_ writing 









now that's hot!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Majend)*

I dont mean to steal the pic from adam, but if we are talking about rare corrado items.. this one takes the cake.
















16 inch _Corrado speedlines_..






















there are tons of more pics here. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=19


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*

ummmm maybe not too rare but I have some fun stuff:
stock recaros in MINT condition - the black ones with color matched ice grey violet stitching
black *updated* sunrood controls
smoked golf rallye lights w/ HIDs
the ddi gauges that say corrado which makes me happy that I got them







...next time i stop home i'll get some pics up


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (1 can 'rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 can ’rado* »_TOW HITCH? is that rare...............who cares, carries the bikes for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















That Mongoose is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif coooo


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (JIIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_









can't imagine why anyone would want their C to look more like a 80's Pontiac???


----------



## HuDuVuDu (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_
and cubby hole gauge panel:










I got mine at the dealer a few years back, I think it was under 20$
I also had a stock charger with the G60 logo on it. that was my first corrado. I still have the badge some where.


_Modified by HuDuVuDu at 3:42 PM 9-27-2008_


----------



## WOB Long (Jun 13, 2005)

Is this rare


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_stainless steel engine cover with _corrado_ writing 









Thats nice, I ended up making my own set for my mk2.


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (WOB Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB Long* »_








Is this rare

Not at all, please remove and ship to me








I have the euro trays, where the knee bar went. Three spoke wheel from canada, and a clean as hell tan interior. Hopefully picking it up from the painter tonight too










_Modified by 92rado2.8 at 11:55 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## bulldoser62 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (92rado2.8)*


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (bulldoser62)*

Does anyone have ABT stuff for the Corrado? Like springs, stress bar, ect.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (white lightning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white lightning* »_
the ddi gauges that say corrado which makes me happy that I got them







...next time i stop home i'll get some pics up 


x2, we are the lucky first batch guys! to bad i only have the 140mph ones, hey still better then nothing!


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (corrado93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado93* »_Does anyone have ABT stuff for the Corrado? Like springs, stress bar, ect. 

ABT 268 cams......i think they are rare?


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_I dont mean to steal the pic from adam, but if we are talking about rare corrado items.. this one takes the cake.
















16 inch _Corrado speedlines_..






















there are tons of more pics here. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=19

You're funny, Hoguer. You took the words out of my mouth







.
Only 7 pair that exist in the USA and still only a handfull that may still exist in Europe. These wheels haven't existed for 14+ years as they were only made for Europe in 1993/94. 

Now keep the pics coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as I'm enjoying this thread


----------



## cocotaso218 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (apaper)*

stinger spolier 








have one in my garage




_Modified by cocotaso218 at 5:24 PM 10-10-2008_


----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (cocotaso218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cocotaso218* »_stinger spolier 








have one in my garage
_Modified by cocotaso218 at 5:24 PM 10-10-2008_

I have one on mine too


----------



## ROWDYRABBIT (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Euro steering wheel








Euro seat belts








Euro center console









Or Canadian spec like my 93 1/2 VR6


----------



## ROWDYRABBIT (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (1 can 'rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 can ’rado* »_IDK if they are rare, but they came with the corrado because it's a canadian-spec vr6.
HEADLIGHT WASHERS & FULL TIRE SPARE AND COVER:
........ooops, i forgot about the monte carlo alloys ("FAT FIVES") that were available only to canadian corrados and the "RAREST" corrado: CAMPAIGN CORRADO (only 6 were produced)

























































My VR6 came with the ' ("FAT FIVES") HEADLIGHT WASHERS & FULL TIRE SPARE AND COVER ' also and in Burgundy Pearl









_Modified by 1 can 'rado at 9:20 AM 9-22-2008_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have*

Nowhere near as nice as 16" Sppedlines








But the 15" BBS' on my G60 are rare. Only 1 person on a 3 page thread had em.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3644652
And either everyone hates this, or is actually a rare rear valance. I've seen just one at a show this year. And no, not my own


----------



## Hybridchemistry (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd kill to have a hardtop Corrado :|


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Hybridchemistry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybridchemistry* »_I'd kill to have a hardtop Corrado :|

you mean no sun roof?


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (JIIP)*

Here's a rare (or possibly only) layout on my Corrado. Double din conversion with '93 rotary HVAC controls converted to 4 hot-rod style pull pins. Cigarette lighter and AC/Recirculation switch relocated to glove box


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (apaper)*

eibach flat strut bar


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (HuDuVuDu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HuDuVuDu* »_
I got mine at the dealer a few years back, I think it was under 20$
I also had a stock charger with the G60 logo on it. that was my first corrado. I still have the badge some where.

_Modified by HuDuVuDu at 3:42 PM 9-27-2008_

you wouldn't happen to have the part number for that so i can make the vain attempt to ask my local dealer about it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HuDuVuDu (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (G0to60)*

I did scribe it on the back of the panel, next time I get a chance I will pull the panel and post the part number


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (HuDuVuDu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HuDuVuDu* »_I did scribe it on the back of the panel, next time I get a chance I will pull the panel and post the part number

when you do so wanna pm me the number too please?


----------



## HuDuVuDu (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (JIIP)*

Ok here is the part number for the gauge panel for early dash.
535-858-203
in pulling it out I pulled one of the wires for my oil temp gauge. I hope you are all happy.





















I will fix it later.


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (HuDuVuDu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HuDuVuDu* »_Ok here is the part number for the gauge panel for early dash.
535-858-203
in pulling it out I pulled one of the wires for my oil temp gauge. I hope you are all happy.





















I will fix it later.

thank you.


----------



## bulldoser62 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (JIIP)*

Let me save you some time. 

That part # wont get you very far it is not in ETKA. This is the part # in ETKA for the face of the early style dual gauge cluster is 535-858-201-01C. 
It is a obsolete part and there is none at any dealer in the USA and there is none at any VW warehouse, in the USA. 
I have been looking for the piece for a while now.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (bulldoser62)*

try mike at http://www.germancarperformance.com
He usually finds everything


----------



## HuDuVuDu (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (dpgreek)*

here is the G60 badge that was on the charger of my old 91.











_Modified by HuDuVuDu at 6:43 PM 10-17-2008_


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (bulldoser62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldoser62* »_Let me save you some time. 

That part # wont get you very far it is not in ETKA. This is the part # in ETKA for the face of the early style dual gauge cluster is 535-858-201-01C. 
It is a obsolete part and there is none at any dealer in the USA and there is none at any VW warehouse, in the USA. 
I have been looking for the piece for a while now. 


I had my dad look up the price to the early dual gauge thing and it is only a 15 dollar part, too bad it is NLA http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (JIIP)*

not really for the corrado, but back in 1986 i bought a leistritz exhaust for my 1985 cabriolet wolfsburg edition and i got this little momento with it. i'm surprised i even have it still!!!! found it in my tool box yesterday when a friend and i install my old corrado yellow koni w/ h&r sport springs into my mk2 gti.


----------



## pfunk109 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (1 can 'rado)*

I got this corrado bra, havent seen it anywhere else, and the embroidered shift boot, Got a sik knob coming soon


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (pfunk109)*

i just noticed this on an old sales brochure for the canadian g60. did they get that ribbed center piece on the steering wheel? i've never seen it before.


----------



## johnsonsl (Oct 16, 2008)

Lets see. euro trays, Headlight levelers, block heater, non-automatic seat belts, and the euro spoiler control so it raises at 70. All this was done by PO and well he kinda botched some wiring but its all safe and works. He added seat heaters too.


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (G0to60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0to60* »_i just noticed this on an old sales brochure for the canadian g60. did they get that ribbed center piece on the steering wheel? i've never seen it before.









looks like the airbox


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (GruvenCorrado)*

That picture was probably taken pre-production, when the steering wheel was not finalized for the NA market yet. It's the same wheel that was on my 89 Jetta Carat, available in parts bin for 88-92 for G/J variations.


----------



## Slave2Affliction (Oct 21, 2008)

I havent seen anyone with these seats...ever. they are european plaid corrado seats. in the back the armrest has a medic sign on it where the medical kit should be shoved up in it and the actual seat backs have a hazard triangle on them with a zipper and yes its in there.
ballin


----------



## rockjunkie (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Slave2Affliction)*

How do those seatbelts mount? And do they use the stock lap belt? That's cool. I'm trying to figure out how to mount 4 points with stock seats with no cage.


----------



## Slave2Affliction (Oct 21, 2008)

um i took the stock seatbelts off the seats and bolted the centers to the actual seats. the outers by the doors i use the euro belt mounts. its under the carpet. they are actually 3 point harnesses as well i just slip them in with the rear seatbelt mounts so everyone can be buckled up. the lap belt is part of the harness.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (G0to60)*

was also in gti's and passat's too!


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (andlf)*

Euro Cluster (Kind of still, was a 260kph, with liters for gas and celcius for temp)
Converted with DDI Faces to make it the cluster we SHOULD have gotten instead of that 140mph stuff....
















edit, put it all together and installed.










_Modified by wzach at 9:15 AM 11-13-2008_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Slave2Affliction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slave2Affliction* »_um i took the stock seatbelts off the seats and bolted the centers to the actual seats. the outers by the doors i use the euro belt mounts. its under the carpet. they are actually 3 point harnesses as well i just slip them in with the rear seatbelt mounts so everyone can be buckled up. the lap belt is part of the harness.

Do you have the rear strap mounted at the rear seat belt receptacle?
If so that is incorrect and dangerous. While I know you don't plan on getting into an accident, should you, while your body is thrown forwards, the rear strap will want to pull you down, risking serious injury to your spine.
The strap MUST be bolted to the C-pillar, where the rear belt pivot point is.
4 point harness require one strap to the C-pillar, and the other to the rear receptacle.
Like so:


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

initially i bought this [when i was still a noob to VW] and upon arrival found it to be an FK badgless with an ABT logo...
















as for rare:
late black recaro:








early black recaro:








full Canadian / euro seat belt with center console [sorry pic is lost in my "stash" currently...]
Chinese ac / recirc switch:








2.9 round collar [OBD1]:








2.9 round collar [OBD2]:
















B&M Corrado short shifter:








oh yeah... and this







:










_Modified by Das_Boost at 7:49 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (G0to60)*

yup, this wheel came in the canadian g60's


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

i have the early 2 gauge panel for the center console with OEM part number and original installation instructions/hardware from when it was sold through Neuspeed.
Also have one of these i am thinking of selling.. possibly one of the only ones in the U.S. Oettinger Engraved Flat Strut Bar..


----------



## Slave2Affliction (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (Krazee)*

thanks for the correction man. will do that as soon as i get the damn thing running again.


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Carbon Keychain


----------



## iONLYnowVW'S (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (5dOt1)*

is this rare
http://img407.imageshack.us/im...6.jpg


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (iONLYnowVW'S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iONLYnowVW’S* »_is this rare
http://img407.imageshack.us/im...6.jpg

686????


----------



## tonytkt (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*

this is hot!


----------



## jds92slc (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (audi4wd)*

Keep this one going... My contribution for now


----------



## jds92slc (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (jds92slc)*


















[IMGhttp://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc337/jds92slc/corrado%20stuff/IMG_4048.jpg
][/IMG]


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

This is very rare








or this








and this


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (5dOt1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Dirk's work


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenCorrado)*

I have one of those 260k clusters... had no idea they were rare.








If you like it, i'll sell it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WadzOfun (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (GruvenCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenCorrado* »_
looks like the airbox

This steering wheel came in my 90 canadian g60 corrado... was deff. a production canadian wheel in corrados...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (jds92slc)*

Ooooo that's a sweet key fob there!








Does this count? Not OEM, but it is the only one of its kind...








Can't get any rarer than that!


_Modified by xnology at 9:31 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

i have a 260kph cluster...with a cable driven speedo...figured they were pretty normal..
and i had a corrado bra, i bought it then sold it because it would flap around on the hood i hated it. 
you deff dont see them very often anymore...


_Modified by corradokyd at 1:00 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## Corradoboy16vG60 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

Think they are normal. I Have the same in mine. Anyone got mod for a 300kph cluster?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Corradoboy16vG60)*

agree, got the same 
i dont own one of these but its kinda cool!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_agree, got the same 
i dont own one of these but its kinda cool!









where the hell can i get one of them!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

holy crap, 500 buck for that thing!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.pl/NeuTec-320k...sting


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

x2 on the holy crapness.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (xnology)*

Ochain did have a cluster set up like that!
I think he did it himself though...


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_Ochain did have a cluster set up like that!
I think he did it himself though...

he did but it didn't have the 320 kph read out


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

I have a Shrick oil pan on my 8v.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (xnology)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xnology* »_x2 on the holy crapness.

X3









does anybody have the storm badge?
the one on the center console where the karmann badge
usually is......
i dont agree with storm badges on a non-storm but
it is a cool rare part id like to have...


_Modified by -skidmarks- at 11:04 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (Torsten)*

so thorsten is the one to blame for this


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-skidmarks-* »_
X3









does anybody have the storm badge?
the one on the center console where the karmann badge
usually is......
i dont agree with storm badges on a non-storm but
it is a cool rare part id like to have...

_Modified by -skidmarks- at 11:04 AM 12-12-2008_

IIRC the storm had a karmann badge on the shift surround, no? 
edit:
you sir, are right....










_Modified by Noobercorn at 11:15 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

i have the "i want itch"


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

Don't scratch it! It'll just end up festering and infected!


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (xnology)*

hahahaha, i think a blister is forming as we speak


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

who the hell is making those?


_Modified by corradokyd at 1:21 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

the cluster? look at the pic, it is written all over it.... literally.


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Neu Tec maybe...


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (xnology)*

Neu Tec?
what is this you speak of.....


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_holy crap, 500 buck for that thing!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.pl/NeuTec-320k...sting

see link.....


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_the cluster? look at the pic, it is written all over it.... literally. 

hahah yeah i saw that but i meant does someone on here have anything to do with it...
those are sick.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

nah, it is on polish ebay, i want it tho!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

I think this one is about as rare as it gets


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

160mph 8ktach american cluster. 
where do those come from? were they in the later 94s or something?
maybe a passat?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

I know the early facelifted 16valves in europe had the 8k tac, and the 95's had the 160 in mph in certain european places, so.....idk did you get that from a 95 2.0 16v Corrado?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corradokyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokyd* »_160mph 8ktach american cluster. 
where do those come from? were they in the later 94s or something?
maybe a passat? 

Look at the Clock. That kind of gives it away








I made this one out of a few... Base cluster was from a UK- Kr16v


_Modified by sdezego at 7:36 AM 12-13-2008_


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

i saw the clock. but then i didnt know if us clusters had a military time mode. 
ive had a canadian cluster in my car for about 5 years now. i forgot what the us clusters looked like hahaha


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

- UK- Kr 16v cluster (PCB, 8K tach and 160 speedo)
- US 93+ Vr needles
- US 93+ Vr Bezel
- US 91-92 G60 Fuel/engine temp gauge
- couple of added idiot lights
- 91-92 G60 Map sensor


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

i thought about putting my alarm light in the cluster...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Dorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dorrado* »_someone needs to make copies of them!
i tried to make a panel for down there and failed miserably









I made this in '99 or '00.
Sorry for the lousy pics, these are actually Hi-8 video stills converted to JPG back in the day. Snappy was the device I used, still have it in storage, but haven't touched it in 7+ years. 
Audi 4K gauges, ABS plastic from a B4 Passat B-post (bent with heat).
Basically a "7" shape, snug compression fit, no screws or glue.

































I also have the VR6 dual gauges, but I have to modify it for the G60 center. I'll do that mod someday, when I make the center a double din.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Eric D)*

^that looks awesome^


----------



## WadzOfun (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (-skidmarks-)*

that NeuTec cluster is prolly the greatest corrado part ive ever seen







...love to try and get one of those someday


----------



## Killingcivics (Feb 23, 2004)

My g/f decided to surprise me early for Christmas
with this. 

















Made in West Germany and in the same color as my car.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Killingcivics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Killingcivics* »_My g/f decided to surprise me early for Christmas








Made in West Germany and in the same color as my car. 

what happened to the mirrrors?


----------



## Killingcivics (Feb 23, 2004)

Its sitting in the box, they were never painted for some reason?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Killingcivics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Killingcivics* »_Its sitting in the box, they were never painted for some reason?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
what happened to the mirrrors?









shaved


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (Torsten)*

Here is a Nothelle steeering wheel I have had in my car for quite a number of years. It was made by Nardi.


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (RIP_VentoR6)*

this one is greater







Everything is beatable









This is an OEM styled UK-Cluster with real 200mph / 320 km/h and real 8k tach for 6 cylinders. Still available for 4 cylinders








and this one is beatable, too but only by myself








The 5dOt1-Design cluster:
Here a pic of the gauges:








It comes with a 7-stepped shiftlight, Finest LED-Backlight, reversed LCD's in all available colors (red / blue / green / white / purple)
All warning symbols like Break / Battery / Highbeam and so on are integrated into the speedo- and coolant gauges.
See this YooTube Video for better understanding:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MC-W1y1pawY
It is great and more than rare


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (5dOt1)*

^thats cool!!!^


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (5dOt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5dOt1* »_this one is greater







Everything is beatable









This is an OEM styled UK-Cluster with real 200mph / 320 km/h and real 8k tach for 6 cylinders. Still available for 4 cylinders








and this one is beatable, too but only by myself

















You did this one just to make me jealous didn't you?









Send you an email now, sorry for the late response...


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (sdezego)*

between the 200mph n 320km
i want both!


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Darrsh)*

Dirk you've done it again. That shift light is sicko!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Darrsh)*

You can get 220 or 300 mph


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (5dOt1)*

good lord. im sending u an email asap.


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (dasbeast3.0)*

OMG, I want the 200mph 8K tach for a VR6 so badly... What will it take?!


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (5dOt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5dOt1* »_this one is greater







Everything is beatable









This is an OEM styled UK-Cluster with real 200mph / 320 km/h and real 8k tach for 6 cylinders. Still available for 4 cylinders










I hope you are ready to take orders.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (VR SEX)*

OEM Corrado Recaro leather covers with bolsters. (European Corrado models only) 
Recently sold. 








































Also got a set of Canadian Corrado power Recaros, Grey and BLACK for sale.


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

So, now a new UBER rare part








Illuminated:









Daylight:








The design is matching with my cluster style


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: (5dOt1)*

That right there is pretty slick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (pedrosan)*

i NEED 320kmh and 8k tack for my 24v


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

ooh, pretty colors.


----------



## steezbox (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (5dOt1)*

Fan-freaking-tastic man!


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

Email send


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: (randyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randyvr6* »_Here is a Nothelle steeering wheel I have had in my car for quite a number of years. It was made by Nardi. 









yup got that same wheel in the g60 my son is taking over ....... gets alot of attention this is the second one ive seen in years other than mine.


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
I hope you are ready to take orders.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

man that is worthy for my v8 project ... geez im never gonna get this done if you guys keep it up........


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Evil16v)*

No problem,
2, 4, 6, 8, 12 cylinders... I'm able to modify the tacho


----------



## PERRY92SLC (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (iAco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iAco* »_This rare?









How much?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (PERRY92SLC)*

I have this awesome poster
















http://www.a2resource.com/broc....html

And all of these too!
http://www.a2resource.com/brochures/brochures.html


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (5dOt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5dOt1* »_So, now a new UBER rare part








Illuminated:









Daylight:








The design is matching with my cluster style









awesome Dirk !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you are the man !!! thanks again for the favor. got it on saturday


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I have this awesome poster
















http://www.a2resource.com/broc....html

And all of these too!
http://www.a2resource.com/brochures/brochures.html

*Great site Jason!!!*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*

i have only DDI Floormats and i think î am the first with these in switzerland


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (5dOt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5dOt1* »_So, now a new UBER rare part








Illuminated:









Daylight:








The design is matching with my cluster style









Very, very slick Dirk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














As always...


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (apaper)*









G60 key chain - some1 said this is an oem part but discontinued for years


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (5dOt1)*

That is soo cool. At first when I just saw the gauges they looked kinda cheap, but when I saw them in the car they are hands down the nicest looking gauges I have seen!! Such a cool shift light!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (sdezego)*









I raise you 320 km


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Toffeerado)*

And now take you calculator an put in the following digits:
200 mph * 1,6
And you will get 320 km/h








At the new styled US speedo's you don't find the the highest km/h as digits. This place is reversed for the scale unit.
Here a photo of an OEM UK-Speedo from the new styled Corrado. The speedo shows 160 mph and 260 km/h but you don't will find the 260. On this place you will found km/h








And look at my tach. The tach shows you 8000 rpm.
And last but not least it is a new styled cluster








If you want I will program you 250 mph or 400 km/h with 10k tach


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (5dOt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5dOt1* »_
And last but not least it is a new styled cluster








If you want I will program you 250 mph or 400 km/h with 10k tach








Pretty sure both are the new style cluster. They look identical. Either way, I'll take 1 please.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (5dOt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5dOt1* »_this one is greater 










Massive level of WANT


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_









that's awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (iwantmyvdub)*

where do I ship mine???????


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (iwantmyvdub)*









The NeuTech cluster is old style or Passat 35i. Take a look at the needels and take a look to the fonts









What did you want? A 250 mph 10k cluster?
Are you shure? 250 mph = 400 km/h! If your car will run more than 200 mph, than it is OK, but I don't think so. Faster than 200 mph with a C is attempted suicide








@bdfcorrado
Hey you've read my mail








I would say answer them.
@Roadhog_
The problem here in Germany is to get true digital US-clusters. The MFA-LCD is different than the Europe clusters.
At this time I only have one real US-Cluster here.
Two ideas to solve the problem:
1. You will send me your cluster for modifying
2. You will buy a cluster and if you get it, I will buy your old one back. But only new styled and not modified cluster will be accepted.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Is it possible to flash a Digital Cluster yet, and make it have 0 miles?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (V8Star)*

NeuTec makes speedometers and tachometers for a lot of cars. They do it themselves, they're not really "rare" VW parts. They do a good job making it look OEM though.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

yep, but the style Dirk made is much better looking than the NeuTec cluster. 
















it looks like an early style g60 cluster with painted needles


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (audi4wd)*

I guess these are only rare if they are still on your car!


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*

@lightning
You've posted:
"those needles aren't painted...they are from the updated dash corrados
"
I think your post was deleted...
But you are right. In This thread we're found 2 different clusters








One newer and one earlier styled clusters:
Here the link to the new one:
http://www.neutec-tacho-design...1.jpg


_Modified by 5dOt1 at 7:58 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (5dOt1)*









Dirk, das sind doch aber Nadeln aus einem "alten Tacho" .... die gabs doch nicht in rot, oder ??


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ja da hast Du recht, aber in diesem Thread sind 2 verschiedene Tachos gepostet.
Einmal der hier:








Und den, den Du da eben gepostet hast


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (5dOt1)*

sehen beide doof aus !! Deiner sieht besser aus !!
i like yours a way better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*

would the 8k tach in the middle plug right into my existing wiring? this whole cluster, i want, now. ........








if it is a plug and play, i may seriously sell a kidney for it.


----------



## 5dOt1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes it is p'n'p.
But inside the cluster you will found a wild wiring








Not my cup of tea.
@Torsten
The font of the 8k-middle-tach is the font from the earlier style. I think that's the "eye-killer"










_Modified by 5dOt1 at 8:41 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_the most rare Corrado item id have to say is a digifiz, or monometer, watever u wanna call it. i havent seen one in years.


I thought they only worked with the G60s and 16Vs. Plus the MK2 GOLF guys hoard them.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (travisorus rex)*

digifiz was for mk2s....won't work in the corrado unless you do some fitting to the dash where the cluster sits. It's shorter than the rado cluster. Also, you need the whole wiring harness for it. They're up on ebay all the time....question is if you want to pay almost $1,000 for it


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (dpgreek)*

digifiz is very "michael knight" but still cool.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (Noobercorn)*

Motormeter is different from Digifiz too. Digifiz is made by VDO.


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (5dOt1)*

@5dot
thanks...i only deleted it because i had then realized the different clusters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (xnology)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xnology* »_I guess these are only rare if they are still on your car!

















I finally safety wired my last replacement air bypass screw. No more backing out on the highway at 70mph and going "plunk" under the car never to be seen again...
As for rare, I could put my Heidelburg IV back in, and fire up my Aktiv speakers... (yes, I still have the aktiv speakers working...)


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (where_2)*

Nothelle steering wheel. Manufactured by Nardi.











_Modified by randyvr6 at 11:51 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (randyvr6)*

bump for some more rare pts pics


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_








G60 key chain - some1 said this is an oem part but discontinued for years 

WANT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Notsosanestan (Nov 4, 2006)

is anyone elses ABS light in german?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Notsosanestan)*

what ????


----------



## Notsosanestan (Nov 4, 2006)

nevermind in the very top space were the fog lights and defroster switches are on my g60 it has a gas thing that saysss "bleifrei unleaded sans plomb" not saying its rare was just curious
they all just translate to unleaded so prob not rare at all




_Modified by Notsosanestan at 4:47 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## 2young2vdub (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (Notsosanestan)*

unleaded fuel only sign in german english and french, i got one in my 90 g60 aswell


_Modified by 2young2vdub at 7:50 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (2young2vdub)*

rare parts.... hmmm:
























also have real oettinger sides/rear on my other slc. pretty rare 2 have originals.


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (dasbeast3.0)*


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

OMG that rack is ****ing sick, does it have a fairing? that would be sick if it had one that said corrado!


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (dirty_vr)*

damn, i got one of those roof racks too back in the days. sold it for just a few bucks when i got sold my 95 vr6


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (randyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randyvr6* »_Here is a Nothelle steeering wheel I have had in my car for quite a number of years. It was made by Nardi. 









me too, the emblem on mine has seemed to run away


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_OMG that rack is ****ing sick, does it have a fairing? that would be sick if it had one that said corrado!

in the back of the instructions theres some pics of 'accessories' that were available for it(roof,ski,bike racks), but these are all def nla.


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (danny_v_l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_v_l* »_
me too, the emblem on mine has seemed to run away

Oh also this wasn't a stock option was it


----------



## johnsonsl (Oct 16, 2008)

Anybody else got a trailer hitch? I dont use it but I think the P/O did.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (danny_v_l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_v_l* »_
Oh also this wasn't a stock option was it

Not stock.
I have a friend who tows a mini trailer with a few jet skis in his Scirocco 16v. That car has under 100k miles too. GOod thing he's not part of VWVortex or he might just be murdered


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Not stock.
I have a friend who tows a mini trailer with a few jet skis in his Scirocco 16v. That car has under 100k miles too. GOod thing he's not part of VWVortex or he might just be murdered









Would that be a problem if someone did that.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (prodigy_g60)*

Ha, no, I think it's awesome








Here's a sorta rare item... it applies to B3s and Corrados. The headlight height adjuster switch. Top left of the bottom 6 on the left (got that?







). Common in Europe. Same with the heated seat switch (more common in B3s but awesome to have in a C







)








I know the C dosen't have any special models (like the Golf or Passat or EV taxi, which have special switches), but anyone know of any other cool switches/warning lights for the C?


_Modified by VDub2625 at 1:47 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

guess i ll finally give in and play....... tho the 1st isnt a corrado rare item .. but its fun to have for sure...... the others qualify.
my 88 golf 16v GTI i just started friday the 13th after a 20yr slumber............pic sucks but look closely at the mileage, 
yeas its real too.








now the corrado content... the daily my son inherited.. nardi yes and if 
you're up on your corrado stuff the indiglos i order back when from a 
CCA group buy.... ive not seen any one using these in while least pics of them or in person recently..... and no the turbo timer wasnt on during the pic but does work (its in the coin recess/holder).
















oh does this count as rare?...........its in my 93 raddo (i use 2 D's by choice)








ill prob catch hell im sure at some point from someone.......


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (Evil16v)*

I've got an oem set of roof channel rubber plus clips in the original packaging... does that count as rare? Also have OEM floor mats in the original packaging.
Also have the euro/canadia steering wheel and the lack of a sunroof.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (NJRrado)*

^^^ that is some ass ugly night lighting. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (dasbeast3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evil16v* »_

oh does this count as rare?...........I mounted a fake engine on top of my 93 radddddddo (i like D by choice







) cause my photoshop skills suck! 










more pics or we dont believe you noob!


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Evil16v)*

im going to go ahead and call bs on this post..... we need more pics.










_Quote, originally posted by *Evil16v* »_guess i ll finally give in and play....... tho the 1st isnt a corrado rare item .. but its fun to have for sure...... the others qualify.
my 88 golf 16v GTI i just started friday the 13th after a 20yr slumber............pic sucks but look closely at the mileage, 
yeas its real too.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (prodigy_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigy_g60* »_
Would that be a problem if someone did that. 









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my hitch


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*

i have this now


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Is that rare? You can buy it new.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dont know


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

If you don't know then why did you post it in the rare Corrado items thread?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

for me and here its rare


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*








switzerland. Damn. 
I've always wondered who made the factory repair manuals over in Europe. Hhaynes does a good job of it, but there has to be another factory-authorized one...


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_







switzerland. Damn. 
I've always wondered who made the factory repair manuals over in Europe. Hhaynes does a good job of it, but there has to be another factory-authorized one...


ya, Bentley


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

They don't have the Bentley over in Europe.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

ok.. so what do they have?????


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_ok.. so what do they have?????









well, something like this for the engine .... and etka


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

what is the speaker looking switch here (2nd row down, second roller in)


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_what is the speaker looking switch here (2nd row down, second roller in) 


It's a fader switch. base radios for Mk2s in Europe only had dash speakers. If you upgraded to 4, you needed that because the radio only had 2 outputs










_Modified by VDub2625 at 2:24 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

BALLER!!!!!!!!! i want one!! not sure what for, but it just looks cool!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_what is the speaker looking switch here (2nd row down, second roller in) 









fader


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Here's one for you. From when I used to work for VWoA:


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
more pics or we dont believe you noob!
















far from noob ...... im all over my own regional forum with their eye witness accounts... lol like a noob to deny obvious.


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: (dasbeast3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_^^^ that is some ass ugly night lighting. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

more like i suck at pics is all ..............


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: (A2VW4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2VW4life* »_
im going to go ahead and call bs on this post..... we need more pics.











ill call your hand then go to the mkII forums ..... awaken after a 20yr slumber......... its real why would someone like me lie.?


----------



## johnsonsl (Oct 16, 2008)

The 944s had faders in the center console. I unhooked mine with the new stereo however as I found it mildly useless as the new stereos have a fader built in


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_i have this now


















its rare cause it doesnt have greasy finger prints
all over it


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (-skidmarks-)*


----------



## stang2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

nice


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

*rare?*

I went digging through some old stuff while visiting my parents house tonight. I found these and haven't seen them posted yet. Does it make them more rare if there isn't a Corrado on the Vortex that would consider using them?








Sorry 'bout the poor lighting.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

hahahahaha i think those are so hated that they dont even count. we like to forget they were ever made. 
yeah those are pretty rare. 
btw. my bently...had like half the pages fell out and are stuffedback in it, the covers torn off and all the clear coat is flaking off....i might need a new one...


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: rare? (travisorus rex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisorus rex* »_
Sorry 'bout the poor lighting.


Not your fault. Its the company that made them that should apologize.


----------



## Dang60 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: rare? (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_
Not your fault. Its the company that made them that should apologize.










hahahahaha


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: rare? (Dang60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dang60* »_

hahahahaha


but they will make your corrado look like this!


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: rare? (Curt_pnw)*

i remember being about 16 er so and thinking those tails were awesome. haha ..how things change.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: rare? (travisorus rex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisorus rex* »_I went digging through some old stuff while visiting my parents house tonight. I found these and haven't seen them posted yet. Does it make them more rare if there isn't a Corrado on the Vortex that would consider using them?








Sorry 'bout the poor lighting.


















Ah the ol strictly foreign tail lights. I wonder if anyone still has the whole stinger kit on there car?


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: rare? (raddo)*

sold my stinger spoiler to screwedg60(nice mod for those wanting to go slightly over the top) and have a set of strickly foreign dual rounds (which will go on the second rado ill never own.lol.)


----------



## VvirginW (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: rare? (dirty_vr)*









My rareness to you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chimo (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: rare? (VvirginW)*

okay... I'll play
Factory 16V
















...that's from England. To my knowledge it's the only North American Based RHD Corrado 








oh and it's got a full Scorpion Exhuast.. 








Leather Binder for my VR6








It has some Euro Corrado Recaros too.. 








.. and some oldschool DDI sillplates








and a Turn2 intake.


----------



## VvirginW (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: rare? (chimo)*

^^ was that the 16v for sale not too long ago?


----------



## chimo (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: rare? (VvirginW)*

unofficially still is


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: rare? (VvirginW)*

Haven't posted this in awhile.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: rare? (raddo)*

i would rock the strictly foreign tails. i liked them ..


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: rare? (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i would rock the strictly foreign tails. i* liked *them ..

why is it I here a hint of "past tense" in this?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: rare? (Z-Raddo G60)*

nah, i actually always wanted a set just for kicks.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I wanna see an 8v base Corrado.


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: rare? (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_nah, i actually always wanted a set just for kicks. 

(secretly x2)


----------



## DeadcellCorrado (Jan 8, 2008)

wow..no one's got Stock corrado mud flaps?..i do







..from post pics later, theyre at the body shop being installed







..labeled Austria..


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeadcellCorrado* »_wow..no one's got Stock corrado mud flaps?..i do







..from post pics later, theyre at the body shop being installed







..labeled Austria..


That reminds me, now I have one more things I have too buy.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*

mk3 rears fit perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cheap too


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dasbeast3.0)*









Kamei grill.and blue side mirrors from austria










_Modified by dirty_vr at 11:34 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dirty_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirty_vr* »_








[/img]

looking like the DDI mirrors


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_looking like the DDI mirrors 

someone is selling a set for 60 in the classifieds, if anyone is interested...set of two, directions are shown


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

What are they, just blue tint?


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_What are they, just blue tint?

IDK...
here's the thread for the sell:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4280802
here's DDI's link:
http://www.dubdesignindustries...d=258
edit:
yea, they do look a little tinted...


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Z-Raddo G60)*

blue tint a bit lighter than the ddi ones and slightly somked and thicker. unfortunately not convex on pass side, but no writing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dirty_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirty_vr* »_blue tint a bit lighter than the ddi ones and slightly somked and thicker. unfortunately not convex on pass side, but no writing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they are not heated either, are they? no heating element?


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Z-Raddo G60)*

you can carefully peel the heating element of the stock mirror(same as ddi install).


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: rare? (chimo)*

I have (maybe) some things here n there . . .
Rear diffuser








This is a maybe, probably rare cause people hate them (grill) so much
















And how about a nice clean Neuspeed stress bar? You don't see too many of these with all 4 points attached to the car these days








The DDI door sills, mine are kinds deep into the Aluminum, not sure if that's how the DDI ones come or if these are some "other ones".
Don't have pics now, but will post soon


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: rare? (NYCGTM)*


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: rare? (DeckManDubs)*

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that my factory (I presume) 12 disc cd changer is rare. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Wow... never saw that beofre! Do either of them have part numbers on them?
It looks like it has an IR sensor for a remote too...


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

I don't have any part numbers or anything. The car is from japan and it doesn't have a remote that I know of. I'm pretty sure that that is the stock system. Unfortunately the radio can't pick up any fm channels over 90.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Since it doesn't work... how much?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

Well it does work but i guess that in Japan they dont have fm channels over 90 so it was never meant to go higher. I don't know if that can be changed or not. I also have no clue how to operate the cd changer.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

You never answered my question


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

I don't know? Do you want it? I have no clue what it is worth and as I said above if it even works.


_Modified by JamesS at 9:03 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JamesS)*

Send to a vintage car radio referbisher. They could probably fix it up to get all the stations and maybe add USB & iPod jacks. I'm going to try that some day when I get my hands on an old stock stereo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (stang2)*

I have some tan leather Corrado electric Recaro's (soon to be retrimmed)


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*

hot!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

since today i have the DDI steering wheel and so far i know, im the first in europe


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (WOB Long)*

I have two "VW Motorsport" emblem, one on each fender. They are not rectangular like yours though








and this OBD1 factory engraved manifold








and this unopened factory First Aid kit








Euro wheel and Ecodes w/ motorized headlight leveler 








Euro rear foglight switch











_Modified by green_slc at 12:19 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## paulytits (Jun 13, 2007)

euro wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BuB-Dub (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (audi4wd)*









Not my picture(currently chillin in Iraq), but I do have one of these Neuspeed steering wheels in my 91' G60


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (BuB-Dub)*

got a factory early interior lower gauge panel now. and bringing this back.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (green_slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green_slc* »_
I have two "VW Motorsport" emblem, one on each fender. They are not rectangular like yours though










what rims are those ?? looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (Torsten)*









i also have all the original booklets that came with my car and the window sticker.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (Nuzzi)*

Rare bits,
Eibach flat strut bar with Audi 20v turbo manifold
















Porsche 944 car cover (fits like a glove)
















Also have a 15 minute Canadian pre launch VHS video (no pix)


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh got a original factory training video on VHS on how to test the G-charger. 
and btw thats a 10v manifold, not a 20v. 20v never had the engraving.


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

whoops, that was me that just posted. forgot I wasnt on my own computer.


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
what rims are those ?? looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

These are 17x7 OEM Exors which are made by Borbet









_Modified by green_slc at 12:06 PM 2-21-2010_


_Modified by green_slc at 12:17 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DeepSix)*

Not that it's specific but I'm running MK3 GTI flaps on mine. They fit pretty well, I did put a screw in the from the side (really tight spot) to bring the gap in a little. Haven't seen anyone else around here (PNW) doing it, makes me feel special







. 
P/N ZVW 166 155 (pair)
Made a call to 1stvwparts.com (Auburn VW) the actual corrado flaps are no longer listed/ NLA and no P/N is given.


----------



## CORRADO SLC (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: rare? (NYCGTM)*

hey how much you want for that rear diffuser?


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DeepSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeadcellCorrado* »_wow..no one's got Stock corrado mud flaps?..i do ..from post pics later, theyre at the body shop being installed ..labeled Austria..









Not corrado specific, but I haven't seen anyone else with these


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (karlorado)*

bump


----------



## JLaci (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (audi4wd)*


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (JLaci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLaci* »_









factory roof rack







can I get a part number off of it from you? Or buy it?


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (JIIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_
factory roof rack







can I get a part number off of it from you? Or buy it? 


tell me about it... i have been wanting a factory rado rack for some time now. good luck finding one, and if you do, be prepared to sell your kidney for it... lol...


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

The light for the rear ash tray works!! Pics with DIY soon


----------



## rado4ever (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets see some cool rare corrado items u may have. (karlorado)*

I just bought this new set of OEM floormats from the classifieds, never used before...


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

i've got the Thule roof rack FIT KIT No94, ive heard its quite rare these days, atleast in Europe.


----------



## tda_18x (Sep 15, 2006)

90 g60 alpine white non abs no sunroof


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (hendrikbmx)*

I have the 94 fit kit too. I really want a factory rack though


----------



## 093slc (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (tda_18x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tda_18x* »_90 g60 alpine white non abs no sunroof

x2 I bought and sold one last year:








Super clean..the kid that bought it drove it to school in Montana and it still looks great


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: rare? (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_Haven't posted this in awhile. 










OMG I WANT SOOO NICE!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: rare? (Radvr6T)*

Not particularly rare, but I thought it was kinda cool that the PO had this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








$24,000 is like $36,000 today....no wonder no one bought them










_Modified by chrisd1891 at 3:07 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## Project D (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: rare? (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_This is a maybe, probably rare cause people hate them (grill) so much

















Screw the haters, I've wanted one of those grilles for years now! Got my Rado years after those were available. Let me know if you ever want to part with it!


----------



## xet33 (Mar 3, 2010)

nice car


----------



## mav90g60 (Jul 8, 2005)

Euro supercharged badge (not neuspeed knockoff) 









Two 1990 Dealer Brochures w/ poster pullout and One 1991 Brochure


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Boneing Time*



Project D said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_This is a maybe, probably rare cause people hate them (grill) so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm lmk if you really want it and I can bring it to H2O if your going :thumbup:



xet33 said:


> nice car


Thanks.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Thats a Golf manifold Corrado were all 2.9 in europe.


green_slc said:


> this OBD1 factory engraved manifold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is about "corrado" parts?????? or is it any VW part lol 
That manifold is SEX


----------



## Mawrick (Jun 26, 2004)

Airbags:


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

Whoa! Which ones came with airbags?


----------



## Mawrick (Jun 26, 2004)

Lurch Legs said:


> Whoa! Which ones came with airbags?


Mine is a 95 VR6 - don't think airbags where ever available in the U.K - not sure about the states, but some of the last euro's got em - not sure if it was a extra option or if it was "standard"....


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

Mawrick said:


> Airbags:


Now thats rare! Even here in europe!!

Really nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

jds92slc said:


> Keep this one going... My contribution for now


hello

where i could find more information about this key please


thanks


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

Mawrick said:


> Mine is a 95 VR6 - don't think airbags where ever available in the U.K - not sure about the states, but some of the last euro's got em - not sure if it was a extra option or if it was "standard"....


Airbags were standard for Canadian 95's. No US cars got airbags. Here's a pic of my 95 VR6:


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

mav90g60 said:


> Euro supercharged badge (not neuspeed knockoff)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FYI you're supposed to run one or the other, not both since they're different font sizes...

I've got a couple of those as well.


----------



## JLaci (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## kerobert (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

kerobert said:


>


 It looks like a mummified scrotum... :what:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

kerobert said:


>


^^How is this rare  It's not even an original part...


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

NoCYet said:


> It looks like a mummified scrotum... :what:


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

Completely mint Corrado Service Training manual given to me by a good friend:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

JLaci said:


>


thats really rare, never saw this :thumbup:


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

SlammedGolfIII said:


> Completely mint Corrado Service Training manual given to me by a good friend:thumbup:


oh man that is awesome... i'd love to flip through this if i were to ever catch up with you at a show/gtg. :thumbup:


----------



## kerobert (Dec 28, 2006)

"How is this rare It's not even an original part... "

I though it was rare as I've never scene anyone else who has one, and if they do, good for them!

No one said the items had to be original, just rare. 

The scrotum looks better in real life, with the lights off and after downing a few.... LOL!


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

dapucker1 said:


> oh man that is awesome... i'd love to flip through this if i were to ever catch up with you at a show/gtg. :thumbup:


Defenitely man....Its a really cool manual......Gets very in depth about G-charger function and all.....:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

kerobert said:


> "How is this rare It's not even an original part... "
> 
> I though it was rare as I've never scene anyone else who has one, and if they do, good for them!
> 
> ...


LOL, dude, I have 2 of those. 1 that says "VR6" and has 5 speed design, the other says "Corrado" like yours, but is more special because it says 6 too.

I can get those for you all day long from a good friend in Germany who makes them.  So they are right, not rare at all. 
5 points for effort though. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

kerobert said:


> "How is this rare It's not even an original part... "
> 
> I though it was rare as I've never scene anyone else who has one, and if they do, good for them!
> 
> No one said the items had to be original, just rare. ....


Ok man, I'm not gonna argue with you...its very rare, take good care of it :banghead:



DUBZAK said:


> LOL, dude, I have 2 of those. 1 that says "VR6" and has 5 speed design, the other says "Corrado" like yours, but is more special because it says 6 too.
> 
> I can get those for you all day long from a good friend in Germany who makes them.  So they are right, not rare at all.
> 5 points for effort though. :thumbup:


...and I was gonna post that I know at least 2 people here that have those...one is DUBZAK ^^ and the other is the "good friend from Germany who makes them", hahah 


Very nice knob though :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

snowbird said:


> Airbags were standard for Canadian 95's. No US cars got airbags. Here's a pic of my 95 VR6:


Normally, I would think this is super cool, but with the inherent Corrado wiring issues, I would be worried about premature ejaculation :laugh:


----------



## kerobert (Dec 28, 2006)

ok ok ok, so the scrotum knob isn't as rare as I thought.... I think I did get it from the guy in Germany...

I actually wanted a G60 one, but he didn't have any at the time.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok.. I'll add another one....


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

If that check engine light was in mine it would be glowing like the freakin sun! :laugh::beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

SlammedGolfIII said:


> If that check engine light was in mine it would be glowing like the freakin sun! :laugh::beer:


Thats why I pulled the engine, put another one in and went OBD2 :laugh:


----------



## Tremble At The Roar (Aug 27, 2010)

hey there, i dont know much bout rados, just wanna know if a b4 speedo is the same as a 94 rado's? I'm try to find a 160mph speedo and bezel for a manual vr


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Tremble At The Roar said:


> hey there, i dont know much bout rados, just wanna know if a b4 speedo is the same as a 94 rado's? I'm try to find a 160mph speedo and bezel for a manual vr


:facepalm: I think b3 is the only one that is the same.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Passats Never came with 160 Speedometers anyway. B3 and B4 Clusters can be used, just not all of the lights will function without extra work.


----------



## ChrisVRsix (Sep 2, 2009)

I have clear plastic rado headlight covers, anyone else have these?


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

ChrisVRsix said:


> I have clear plastic rado headlight covers, anyone else have these?


You mean like laminex? I have a set in the garage right now from the PO. Haven't put them on yet though.

I would LOVE to get my hands on the HVAC controls in the pic above. Also, is that a trunk release button?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

ChrisVRsix said:


> I have clear plastic rado headlight covers, anyone else have these?





crazynorweegian said:


> You mean like laminex? I have a set in the garage right now from the PO. Haven't put them on yet though...


Laminex is not plastic, more like a "film"...
I think he means these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260734200548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

...not rare since they are not original


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

picked this is up today to go with my 2.9 tb :heart:


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

These rare? scored one for free from a buddy.


----------



## Seb--Morin (Nov 2, 2010)

Nuzzi said:


> picked this is up today to go with my 2.9 tb :heart:


Hehe i got one last weekend too, but still need to find a euro TB!  It give me time to polish and repaint the sides properly...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

machine_war said:


> These rare? scored one for free from a buddy.


Depends if its the original VWMS part...there are aftermarket reproductions of those, seen quite a few on ebay.co.uk


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

Seb---nice, mine needs some more polish work but at least most of its done...i have a polished na tb if your interested


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Depends if its the original VWMS part...there are aftermarket reproductions of those, seen quite a few on ebay.co.uk


Any easy way to tell? ive seen some pretty crappy recreations with the "s" all the way intact but thats the only way ive been able to tell


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

machine_war said:


> Any easy way to tell? ive seen some pretty crappy recreations with the "s" all the way intact but thats the only way ive been able to tell


Does it write a part # ? I'm guessing VWMS would have a part # if they are original...Other than that I can't really think of anything else...


----------



## SLC YA (Mar 15, 2000)

SlammedGolfIII said:


> Completely mint Corrado Service Training manual given to me by a good friend:thumbup:




I have one of these too! It is pretty neat.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Well dont no if this is rare but thought it was interesting enough to post. I was told this was given at purchase of a 90 Corrado G60 i use to own.


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

Not mine, but looks like it came in a passat or g60 C :what:


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

Headlight washers, eurobelts, manual windows, Genie header, Storm badge on shift surround, Rieger lighted shift knob, euro wing module (80 mph).


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

i would like to know where that cluster came from. looks to be custom.


----------



## Spidey9999 (Nov 26, 2001)

Here's some of my stuff:

RC shell with VR6 key:









Beer Glasses and "Corrado Specialist" badge:









Pins:









Herpa transporter filled with Corrados, "Storm" badges:









Canadian Press Kit and "Big Corrado" book:









Model Kits (unbuilt) and toy cars:


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

^^luckeeee!


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy hell thats a lot of toy Corrado's! Where did you find the larger die cast ones? or are those plastic models? Either way, thats pretty sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## Spidey9999 (Nov 26, 2001)

AceWaters said:


> Holy hell thats a lot of toy Corrado's! Where did you find the larger die cast ones? or are those plastic models? Either way, thats pretty sweet. :thumbup:


Thanks. The big ones are Revell 1/18 die cast that were released in the last 5 years.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Great stuff spidey. Anything for sale?


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

JP (JIIP) Has a VHS on the Gladder. is that rare? or having a VHS of anything rare itself?


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

I have 2 VHS tapes on the factory VR6 Training for the Corrado and some other Corrado VHS.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome collection :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Great stuff :thumbup:


----------



## TPLGTI (Apr 28, 2008)

right click < save


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

Rento_VW said:


> I have 2 VHS tapes on the factory VR6 Training for the Corrado and some other Corrado VHS.


I'd like to see these.... Any chance of copies???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I have the 93 version of that^.


----------



## Spidey9999 (Nov 26, 2001)

A few more things:

Press Kits from the August 1988 launch (there are many more pictures - couldn't fit them in):









Front and rear of a poster (I have it mounted between 2 pieces of glass). You will see on the back it talks about the 2l, VR6 & 16V Corrados:

















Videos and Books. One of the videos is from the PBS show Motorweek, where they test the new VR6 Corrado:









Baseball caps:


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

vwguin said:


> I'd like to see these.... Any chance of copies???


It's the 1st and 3rd ones on the top row shown in this pic. I don't have any copies.



Spidey9999 said:


> Videos and Books. One of the videos is from the PBS show Motorweek, where they test the new VR6 Corrado:


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

Can anyone make copies if the Tech Talk And training corrado stuff????


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

Great collection Spidey, very impressive.
I wish I would of snagged a couple of those corrado specialist patches when they were floating around on Ebay.
Soooo where do you live? (insert sinister laugh)


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Spidey9999 said:


> One of the videos is from the PBS show Motorweek, where they test the new VR6 Corrado:


I would presume it's this one .. http://www.streetfire.net/video/volkswagen-corrado-slc-vr6-on-motorweek_679639.htm


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

Can anyone make copies if the Tech Talk And training corrado stuff????

Anyone???????


----------



## Spidey9999 (Nov 26, 2001)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> I would presume it's this one .. http://www.streetfire.net/video/volkswagen-corrado-slc-vr6-on-motorweek_679639.htm


That would be it. I consider their review of the VR6 Corrado to be one of the best-balanced. Plus I love how they captured the engine "music" when accelerating.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Spidey9999 said:


> That would be it. I consider their review of the VR6 Corrado to be one of the best-balanced. Plus I love how they captured the engine "music" when accelerating.


the engine music gets me every time


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmmm kinda Corrado related. They were all on a Corrado, once.


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

NYCGTM said:


> Hmmm kinda Corrado related. They were all on a Corrado, once.


what caps are the ones that have 3 lions on top of each other?


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

And what the hell are "MAG WHEEL WASHEPS" :laugh:


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

hendrikbmx said:


> what caps are the ones that have 3 lions on top of each other


They came off a Porsche, pretty sure they came like that from the dealer. Never seen them before and confirmed where and what they really are from.



Sponge Bob said:


> And what the hell are "MAG WHEEL WASHEPS" :laugh:


LOL, glad someone caught that. Supposed to be WASHE*R*S :laugh: Damn cheapo brand


----------



## xet33 (Mar 3, 2010)

bump lets see some more


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Spidey9999 said:


> Here's some of my stuff:
> 
> RC shell with VR6 key:


I almost forgot I had this until I saw yr shell. Mine has been collecting dust for yrs but know I think I might do a restoration. I use to bring mine to shows with me. :thumbup:


----------



## Rohit29 (Sep 15, 2005)

Not sure if its rare or not, but an all original 2 piece bra in its original box for my G60. I just happened to stumble upon on this at a local VW dealer for next to nothing.




























Enjoy!


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Rohit29 said:


> Not sure if its rare or not, but an all original 2 piece bra in its original box for my G60. I just happened to stumble upon on this at a local VW dealer for next to nothing.


Nice bra. I happen to have one w the original box too, but the VR version. I thought the g60 ones have the "2" unicorns..or am i wrong?


----------



## timmy5150 (Jul 31, 2004)

hendrikbmx said:


> what caps are the ones that have 3 lions on top of each other?


Those are FRH logos, they made 3 piece Porsche Twist wheels back in the day.
I have hundreds of them at work.


----------



## Zebrado83 (Mar 16, 2009)

*I have the thick Eibach strut bar*


----------



## Zebrado83 (Mar 16, 2009)

*40MPG*

Thanks to the turbo vr6 mod.


----------



## xet33 (Mar 3, 2010)

keep it up


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

That's not rare, everyone with larger injectors + software has inaccurate MFA mpg readings


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

not rare but cool i guess


----------



## PrjktRado1 (Jul 9, 2009)

^^^ The seats or the steering wheel? :laugh: Either way they both look awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## dragon green (Aug 22, 2010)

Not seen these before,chrome seat belt lower sliders


----------



## xet33 (Mar 3, 2010)

forsure custom but nice job on them


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

xet33 said:


> forsure custom but nice job on them


Look Like Cabrio items. They came Chromed OEM.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> Look Like Cabrio items. They came Chromed OEM.


That is something I did not know.....if only I knew that before I chrome mine


----------



## dragon green (Aug 22, 2010)

I chromed the one's in the pic !


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

I have two rear hatch hinge cover plastic pieces. In a original package with oem numbers and stuff.
I think they are rare.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

VVV- mine


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

my contribution (front zip sweatshirt)

have another one somewhere in the garage


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

My whole car seems to be pretty damn rare. (Even here in the UK) A genuine late style gloss black (LO41) G60 in a late style VR6/SLC body. It's a nightmare trying to find late style body parts in gloss black here, seems most are metallic.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

RILEY UK said:


> My whole car seems to be pretty damn rare. (Even here in the UK) A genuine late style gloss black (LO41) G60 in a late style VR6/SLC body. It's a nightmare trying to find late style body parts in gloss black here, seems most are metallic.


Looks really good Matey! Was that grey interior getting under your skin?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks mate :thumbup: yeah never been a fan of the grey interior!


----------



## xet33 (Mar 3, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a Kamei grill. think its pretty rare. i havent found another ever. i searched for sometime.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

^^dont know if I put it on my car, never was a fan of honey comb but I've never seen one. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Just picked up a set of door latch covers. # There are 7 left in the US to fit the drivers side but the passenger side are NLA (535837089 & 535837090)

Before










After


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

petethepug said:


> Just picked up a set of door latch covers. # There are 7 left in the US to fit the drivers side but the passenger side are NLA (535837089 & 535837090)
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Those are nice. Spoonfed should start making these.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

turtledub said:


> Those are nice. Spoonfed should start making these.


I'll second that:thumbup::thumbup: 

very nice pick up Petethepug:beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

petethepug said:


> Just picked up a set of door latch covers. # There are 7 left in the US to fit the drivers side but the passenger side are NLA (535837089 & 535837090)
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Or get them form an old passat on the junk yard.. :thumbup:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Is that where these came from, Mk II Passat? They look really good on light colored cars.


----------



## xet33 (Mar 3, 2010)

I see them on late year corrados too.
very clean touch


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

petethepug said:


> Is that where these came from, Mk II Passat? They look really good on light colored cars.


B2 Passat would be pre 85 Europe and not available here. B3 and B4 use the same Latch size. 

My SLC Still has the originals.


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


> My SLC Still has the originals.


I didn't know those were rare, as mine still has the originals as well.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

They arent rare... just one of those parts that will come loose at some point and break. Thats why people havent seen them before.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

valet said:


> my contribution (front zip sweatshirt)
> 
> have another one somewhere in the garage



What size and how much???


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Wompa said:


> They arent rare... just one of those parts that will come loose at some point and break. Thats why people havent seen them before.


I don't think they ever came on G60s (or at least early ones). At least, every G60 I have ever owned (Except possibly for the new '90 I had because I can't remember that detail from way back as other crap that kept breaking tended to keep my attentions) 

I think this is an SLC thing, and I seemed to recall there being an an adj screw on the SLC and not on the G60, but that could just be the Barley and Hops clouding my memories


----------



## toolanddie (Jan 9, 2012)

leebro61 said:


> That's not rare, everyone with larger injectors + software has inaccurate MFA mpg readings


I did a long drive for over 1000k and my car was reading 67mpg....lol but really it was doing about 34. All highway


----------



## xet33 (Mar 3, 2010)

bump this thread


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

can't be more rare that this: 
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...ext=false&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&tabNumber=1

:laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

My Corrado came witout central locking , so no hump on carpet for central locking vacum pump


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice, but what is going on with that steering wheel and shifter boot??? 
And the convertible top looks like it will let gallons of water get to the interior 
Btw, even if is sick, I Never was a fan of convertibles.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

RedYellowWhite said:


> can't be more rare that this:


That's one of the first pics I've seen with a cabrio Corrado with the top up.

I wish there were more close ups




























The car would benefit from a convertible roof similar to that of the Mondial. It would balance the Corrado proportions from the side view.










Photoshop anyone?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

WTF are all the buttons on the wheel for? Geez!
I know who can PS it. Any second now.

I heard petethepug has the freshest Corrado!


----------



## reverend33 (Apr 12, 2010)

my car came from factory with black interior but a white headliner.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

reverend33 said:


> my car came from factory with black interior but a white headliner.


----------



## freshmen (Apr 27, 2012)

petethepug said:


> That's one of the first pics I've seen with a cabrio Corrado with the top up.
> 
> I wish there were more close ups
> 
> ...


that convert rado is mad sexy!


----------



## xet33 (Mar 3, 2010)

up


----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

turtledub said:


> Those are nice. Spoonfed should start making these.


Totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

6 speed o2a??? I can has one??


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe this is quite rare...


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Rare b/c their still in the box ready to go on a car. On the fence about selling them.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

edocdog said:


> Rare b/c their still in the box ready to go on a car. On the fence about selling them.


I do not remember those. Where do they go?


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

turtledub said:


> I do not remember those. Where do they go?


Door sills, mine are starting to bubble a lil' bit. Ugh.


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

How about an EIP Tuning windshield sticker


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

Pill Key with AMS VR6 badge. That's Advanced Motorsport Solutions for the Newbs..










Got a bunch of these stickers if you got a pill key and want one.


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

This is what I got...


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

do you know where i can find headlight washer ?


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

phoenix94 said:


> do you know where i can find headlight washer ?


Wow... I have only seen one Corrado with that accesorie and that was a Sweden sold -95 VR6...

Check Ebay.de...


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

more canadian > 1993


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

Wompa said:


> This is what I got...


i had one of those and sold is for just a few bucks years ago.... :banghead:
i wish i had kept it


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Torsten said:


> i had one of those and sold is for just a few bucks years ago.... :banghead:
> i wish i had kept it


Its is really a sweet piece! To bad I have another set on the way 

Im gonna transport my roof racks on my roof rack 

Edit!:


----------



## brahmzy (Jan 12, 2013)

I have clear plastic rado headlight covers, anyone else have thesehttp://********.com/imagess/images/timatee.gif?


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

I have the plastic headlIght cover modded to fit the eurolights. And a Canadian front bumper with headlight washers...


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

any picture ?


----------



## TylerInHiFi (Jul 21, 2009)

vwguin said:


> I have the plastic headlIght cover modded to fit the eurolights. And a Canadian front bumper with headlight washers...


 All Canadian 93.5+ Corrados had headlight washers.


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

no, not eu


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

Look what I just got for my C:

















 Crappy pics but it's a real VWMS VSR. Complete with ecu chip and vacuum lines/res/valve. I'll have to media blast it before installation though as there's a bit of oxidation starting and I'm thinking of powdercoating it clear to protect it. I'm also working on getting a cover piece with the logos custom made.


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

fantastic !


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

Wompa said:


> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8233/8373244344_ce08d27316_z.jpg


are those mud flap oem and made for corrado ?
cant remeber if i have seen them once before


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Torsten said:


> are those mud flap oem and made for corrado ?
> cant remeber if i have seen them once before


You have... I have seen em somewhere recently for the Corrado if I find I let you know.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

ajhvw93 said:


> You have... I have seen em somewhere recently for the Corrado if I find I let you know.


MK3...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I have a few original brochures and the 1988 autoweek magizine w/ the Corrado in it.
Last year my wife got me this shirt.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Slider388 said:


> Look what I just got for my C:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd did they use hot glue to put a sticker on it?


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

petethepug said:


> Gawd did they use hot glue to put a sticker on it?



That's how it's done by VW to put the cover plate on.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*set heaters*



HumboldtCorrado said:


> i don't have anything super-awesome, but i do have an early-style ecode headlight leveling switch...


Thats where my seat heater switch is. Looks the same to.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

HumboldtCorrado said:


> i don't have anything super-awesome, but i do have an early-style ecode headlight leveling switch...


Man I need one of those.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

turtledub said:


> Man I need one of those.


Hey guys... come to sweden and get some! :laugh::thumbup:

The button should not be there in the first place... its placed on the right side of the headlight switch...










Yeah, i know im using a late spec headlight button in a early spec car. Its fixed now!


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice fitment:thumbup:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Wompa said:


> Hey guys... come to sweden and get some! :laugh::thumbup:


Ship me one! 
:laugh:


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Remember this? My latest


----------



## HonzaG60 (Jul 15, 2012)

edocdog said:


> Rare b/c their still in the box ready to go on a car. On the fence about selling them.


Where to buy? Thanks


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

HonzaG60 said:


> Where to buy? Thanks


go to www.spoonfedtuning.com better then oem..much better:thumbup:


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

VW_Sporting said:


>


Impressive:thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Very.


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

*FV-QR*

3 VSRs eh? I felt good with just one! :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Wompa said:


> Yeah, i know im using a late spec headlight button in a early spec car. Its fixed now!


I'll take it off your hands if you don't want it 

Seriously, I'll buy it 




ajhvw93 said:


> Remember this? My latest





ajhvw93 said:


> go to www.spoonfedtuning.com better then oem..much better:thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

cheebs said:


> 3 VSRs eh? I felt good with just one! :laugh:


He has good connections from overseas and a good guy too...good seller here on tex:thumbup:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

This thread is awesome. I wish I had some cool, rare stuff.


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Golfatron3 said:


> This thread is awesome. I wish I had some cool, rare stuff.


You do....its called a Corrado:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

ajhvw93 said:


> You do....its called a Corrado:laugh:


and some nice rare sets of 3pc wheels if I'm not mistaken...

plus you have an Icegrey Corrado - that's rare


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Rare? ( i haven't been able to find this anywhere) engine, brake, and abs light.


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

HonzaG60 said:


> Where to buy? Thanks


They are NLA in N. America. Not sure about Germany, but most likely NLA there too.


----------



## HonzaG60 (Jul 15, 2012)

ajhvw93 said:


> go to www.spoonfedtuning.com better then oem..much better:thumbup:


I can not find the ....
Only carbon sheets.


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

i can t find them too


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Tada!

But I prefer the oem stuff...

http://www.spoonfedtuning.com/products/corrado-door-sill-fiberglass


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

HeadlinerG60 said:


>


Very NICE! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chris_lofty_uk (Jun 13, 2007)

edocdog said:


> Very NICE! :thumbup::thumbup:


Massively want one of these!
Point me in the right direction? Pretty please?


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

I bought it on the VW Vortex in the Corrado forum during a group buy back in the 2003-4-5ish timeframe. Back when the little yellow Corrado avatar adorned the top of the page.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

chris_lofty_uk said:


> Massively want one of these!
> Point me in the right direction? Pretty please?


tex name is/was shapeco if memory serves.


----------



## Klamath (Jun 18, 2010)

notoriginal, but I think cool nontheless.









Modified 02A gearbox (1 to 5th gear same as original, 6th gear added. )


A Really low milage engine that's been sitting in a garage (mk2 project) since '96. Had done 2000km when I bought it. (up to 10000 now. )









Even got a free Corrado VR6 airfilter box with the motor. :mrgreen:

Original Detachable towing hook. 100% complete. 


















Ans last but not least, ad complete VW Motorsport VSR intake manifold. (including controller, vacuum stuff and even the original manual/papers.  )








(If anyone needs/wants those papers, I can mail em. )


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

So nice!


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

: Coeur:: Coeur: VSR : Coeur:: Coeur:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

There was a vsr on the uk forum for 1000 pounds ~$1,600 2days ago


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

arf...

too late again ...


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a bunch of pretty rare stuff lying around,
original window sticker
a few different kinds of sales brochures
Shaback 1:43 models (one yellow)
euro belts,

and the creme de la creme

I have never seen this before


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

whats to rare about a euro belt?


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

nothing i suppose. but here in the us they are less common


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

MattG60 said:


> I have a bunch of pretty rare stuff lying around,
> original window sticker
> a few different kinds of sales brochures
> Shaback 1:43 models (one yellow)
> ...


 Sorry this here is not very rare(cassette storage) as a matter of fact one for sale here for a while now


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

I am sure the cassette holder is not very desire able, but I dont think they are too common. Nobody wanted them back in 1990 either


----------



## brento (Aug 15, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> whats to rare about a euro belt?


Euro/Canadian...There's hundreds of C's North of the border with these seatbelts...?


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

brento said:


> Euro/Canadian...There's hundreds of C's North of the border with these seatbelts...?



:thumbup:


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

cocotaso218 said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

That shift knob is real nice! I got a couple rare bits  

Just acquired an HPA o2a short shifter 









And got this super rare neuspeed aluminum 3 piece intake for my g60, thanks mr.peanutz 









Will have some other rarities next weekend


----------



## FIZZY (May 14, 2003)

Just put this SF wing on. I haven't seen any others so it may be rare..? Had the headlights too but not my style. Still not sure about the spoiler but I love it from this view..


----------



## TrashWang (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## BlitzCreager (Oct 12, 2009)

FIZZY said:


> Just put this SF wing on. I haven't seen any others so it may be rare..? Had the headlights too but not my style. Still not sure about the spoiler but I love it from this view..


 side view? love the look from the back :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

TrashWang said:


>


 Nice cluster, I'm digging the speedo. I have a 16v tach also.


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

Early 90's rieger shift knob, it lights up green


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

SkybarGTI said:


> And got this super rare neuspeed aluminum 3 piece intake for my g60, thanks mr.peanutz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice find I like mine a lot.


----------



## TrashWang (Jul 19, 2013)

1.8t rado said:


> Nice cluster, I'm digging the speedo. I have a 16v tach also.


 I wish, It's on ebay :laugh: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NeuTec-320k...506948395?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item45f79c232b


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

SkybarGTI said:


> That shift knob is real nice! I got a couple rare bits
> 
> Just acquired an HPA o2a short shifter
> 
> ...


 Mr. Peanuts and I were talking about this thaaang in his garage ( Neuspeed Intake) as he was packing it up to send it to you... He's a great guy Very Nice Find Indeed 

I have a Neuspeed Short Short Shifter...kind of rare I guess


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

ajhvw93 said:


> Mr. Peanuts and I were talking about this thaaang in his garage ( Neuspeed Intake) as he was packing it up to send it to you... He's a great guy Very Nice Find Indeed
> 
> I have a Neuspeed Short Short Shifter...kind of rare I guess


 Indeed, awesome guy, I would recommend buying from him to anyone. It was pretty awesome to open up the little box and see the intake was packed in a nice and cozy purple crown royal bag hahaha, love it. 
A lot of people didnt know this intake existed, shows how rare it is. I love it, will go nicely with a fully polished g lader


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I think that velvet Crown Royal bag is making a circuit with the Corrado used parts crowd. I got it at one point and passed it along to someone years ago.

Didn't know how rare this was until I couldn't find one after I knew it existed. The BBM peace pipe 8V billet fuel rail. It was machined from a huge piece of billet to accommodate the extra port for a G60 fuel temp sender or fuel pressure gauge. Were talking about billet stock that was probably 4x as big as the typical piece they used for the latest 8V version. 

What's especially cool about these is tooling pathways are left on bottom and sensor port of the rail. It bums my life such a beautiful and unique piece has to be covered with fuel and vacuum lines.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Klamath said:


> Original Detachable towing hook. 100% complete.


Is there a part number on this!?!?


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Would a brand new colgan custom bra qualify?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Not mine.,,, but sick non the less.. :thumbup:


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

very good ...


----------



## Spidey9999 (Nov 26, 2001)

Picked this up in Frankfurt last week while I was there for the car show.







Fit and finish are very good. Interior looks complete (even the hazard button on the steering wheel surround is painted red). However, nothing opens. It's 1/18th scale.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Needs more low and vortex approved wheels


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)




----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

CuRide said:


>


Do want!!!!!


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

really rare


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

I dont know what im looking at...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

ajhvw93 said:


>


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

ajhvw93 said:


>


double 

I've got this turd... thanks to Rob


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

CuRide said:


>


Time Out!! Do you currently posses two VSR's and a Schrick?!??!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

RPI equipped on that shrick that is terrible, I sanded their logo off my brakes years ago. I can't stand when companies do that. Not even their product wtf?


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

slvrarrow said:


> Time Out!! Do you currently posses two VSR's and a Schrick?!??!



Yes sir! 

How's the ABT motor running? Ready to part wtih it yet??


----------



## 6thgendub (Jun 9, 2006)

Brand new 1993 OEM hood, last one from VW parts


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

6thgendub said:


> Brand new 1993 OEM hood, last one from VW parts


There are 3 left available brand new in my area, was thinking of scooping 1, but I've already for a spare one.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

6thgendub said:


> Brand new 1993 OEM hood, last one from VW parts


I've got one too


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Late spec projector fogs...














































They came factory on all JDM Corrados.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

cocotaso218 said:


> <IMG SRC="http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e13/cocotaso218/knob.jpg" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0">


Are these still available?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

eurosportgti said:


> Are these still available?


Before you buy more stuff here, shouldn't you ship me my hatch struts first??


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*90's Motorized Toy Corrado by DARDA, W. Germany*

Corrado by DARDA...this metal car flies down the hallway. You wind the wheels up, the car locks down in ready mode, then you press down on the back to activate. Best wind up mechanism I've ever seen. Distinction of "West" Germany seems rare these days.

Needs a re-paint!!!


----------



## 6thgendub (Jun 9, 2006)

JDCorrado said:


> Corrado by DARDA...this metal car flies down the hallway. You wind the wheels up, the car locks down in ready mode, then you press down on the back to activate. Best wind up mechanism I've ever seen. Distinction of "West" Germany seems rare these days.
> 
> Needs a re-paint!!!


Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

eurosportgti said:


> Are these still available?


Yes :thumbup: just PM me


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

CuRide said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> How's the ABT motor running? Ready to part wtih it yet??


ABT motor a smooth revving revelation and a pain because you have to live in fear. Something, anything breaks and you are frakked for life!:banghead:. I have to install the 260's (from YIP) and a proper chip from Colin and then we should REALLY REALLY talk about one of those VSRs buddy!


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

these are about 12 years old. got made fun of back in 2001 from a lot of people in this forum. a bit scratched but full carbon A, B and C pillars.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

-KILLSWITCH- said:


> these are about 12 years old. got made fun of back in 2001 from a lot of people in this forum. a bit scratched but full carbon A, B and C pillars.


:thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TrashWang said:


>


Anyone have more info on how to put a 16v 8k tach into a vr6 cluster??


----------



## Alexx_slc (Sep 15, 2013)

Cool thread!
Been curious, is this blue stitching rare at all? Seen a fair amount in red but was just unsure of blue..


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Alexx_slc said:


> Cool thread!
> Been curious, is this blue stitching rare at all? Seen a fair amount in red but was just unsure of blue..


The blue dot wouldn't be considered rare due to it being part of the production line up. White dot interior seems to be hardest to come by.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

-KILLSWITCH- said:


> these are about 12 years old. got made fun of back in 2001 from a lot of people in this forum. a bit scratched but full carbon A, B and C pillars.


Should you ever decide to part with those, carbon fiber wh0re here who would put them to immediate use in his Corrado!!


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

also rar and special these days, clear side markers. looking for a set forever but cant source them.
all links and shops they had them are dead or markers are NLA


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

^ back in the day people were getting the fluorescent light covers from Home Depot Motorsports and cutting them to fit


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

EuroCullen on eBay might be the only hope. Maybe he'll make another run.


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

6thgendub said:


> Awesome :thumbup:


Indeed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xet33 (Mar 3, 2010)

bump for some neat rare goodies


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Torsten said:


> also rar and special these days, clear side markers. looking for a set forever but cant source them.
> all links and shops they had them are dead or markers are NLA


muhahahah So glad I got these right before they disappeared forever.


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

What y'all think could a Corrado script bra now be considered rare.


----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

Ok, so this is not actually a cool nor rare part. But I´ve been trying to find one for a long time with no luck, so..

I cut up an old speaker grill and made it..


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

El Groso said:


> Ok, so this is not actually a cool nor rare part. But I´ve been trying to find one for a long time with no luck, so..


That came out pretty good!!!


----------



## Benstanczik (Apr 12, 2011)

Not sure on how rare this is but I found it in an older g60 and now its in my 93 vr thought it was pretty cool


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

-KILLSWITCH- said:


> these are about 12 years old. got made fun of back in 2001 from a lot of people in this forum. a bit scratched but full carbon A, B and C pillars.


let me get those :thumbup:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Benstanczik said:


> Not sure on how rare this is but I found it in an older g60 and now its in my 93 vr thought it was pretty cool


I think that the screw cover for the instrument cluster is more rare :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Wompa said:


> I think that the screw cover for the instrument cluster is more rare :laugh:


LOL, True. I have a few of those Fuel Blanks..


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

El Groso said:


> Ok, so this is not actually a cool nor rare part. But I´ve been trying to find one for a long time with no luck, so..
> 
> I cut up an old speaker grill and made it..


I've got one laying around if you ever want it. Great job on the retrofit!


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Cult society ducts?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

An eibach for $100 off CL is a pretty rare item these days:


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

-KILLSWITCH- said:


> these are about 12 years old. got made fun of back in 2001 from a lot of people in this forum. a bit scratched but full carbon A, B and C pillars.


did you recently buy them, do you want to buy or are you showing your rare item?
if you are selling: let me know  thx


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

I love this thred. Damn how many sexy pieces there are out there.

Is it rare to have an unused and, i guess, complete first aid kit under the rear armrest ?


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

I have that first aid kit even sealed


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I've added a ABT/Nardi steering wheel in my collection...


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

Very nice and cleanl ! :thumbup:


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

G60racer.....I had them made. I still have them and I don't want to sell them (not yet at least)


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Billit BBM Badge


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I've added a ABT/Nardi steering wheel in my collection...


Thats one nice steering wheel!

Now you gave me ideas because my original wheel is in such a bad state


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Was cruising google pictures looking for *191 837 187* (G60 Door Pins) Found a place that ships four new ones for $10. good!
Just got the door pins from the above auction. The thread pitch is off and they don't screw on ... No big deal .. ez eBay return

Saw that Mk1Autohaus had Viton seals for the idle screw on eBay for $3.75 for 3 plus $3.50 S&H. Looked for some other swag to justify the shipping and found NOS wiper caps as well as NOS Mk 1 Scirocco mono wiper arms for the rocco mono wiper set up on the car. *Discovered that Mk1Autohaus has their own webstore* and the prices are better than the eBay store. Moved my order from the eBay store to the webstore and found the last item to justify shipping. NOS Euro Corrado steering wheel. They have these on VW Classic Parts right now for €180 without the horn pad though. Mk1 sells em for $299 complete. Shipping is for the other two items is justified now. EKTA is showing the same wheel as NLA for $825 (*1H0419091AB1BX ; 1H0419091F 1BX*)


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I lost one of these in 1998, replaced it having to buy a used T/B. 
10 years later I am cleaning the engine bay for the 16v setup and I find it 
in the heat shielding on the fire wall. 
After all the miles it never fell out.
:beer::beer:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

When mine is out for the new viton going to drill a hole in the end and secure it with piano wire this time. Thank god for the buy 2 when they're available rationale.


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

CuRide said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> How's the ABT motor running? Ready to part wtih it yet??



ABT Motor runs like crap!??!!? I think what it REALLY needs is a VSR, happen to know anyone with an extra


----------



## wiked93vr (Mar 13, 2008)

I got one of these difusers in my garage!! Never got around to install it


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Way kewl .. Got the VWCP g60 door pins #191837187. Six total @ $5.26 ea. Felt lucky and asked Zeb to see if he could get the headlight washers, mount caps and one way valve for the EU/Can bumpers to justify the shipping cost. Little did I know he just placed an order through VWCP for $25K. This made shipping way cheeeaaappp from Germany. $5.00 from VWCP to Auburn VW and $13.95 from WA state to Cali. So Parts were $222.63 with a total of $241.58. The Corrado bumpers are supposed to be "pre rifle drilled" to accept these.










281-955-187 
535-955-101 
535-955-102 
535-955-110 
535-955-109

Looks like the securing bolts and collar nuts are still needed... # N 0441314 & N 90469101 4 of each. Fortunately these are cheap at .39 and $1.16 ea. Even the hose is available (N 0203481) for $18.33 for a 5" roll.
http://www.partsbase.org/vw/corrado-cor-eu-1990-233-headlight-washer-system/#p-vw-535955453a

# *535-955-453-A* 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lf-Big-Bumper-OEM-Headlight-Washers-NEW!-RARE!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I've had this rare BBM billet Badge on the Corrado for 10 years.


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

Does the Original Dealer WindowSticker for my Rado count?








Full size: http://i.imgur.com/y2Iguqx.jpg


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

^Hell yea that counts!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

May not get any "COOL" points, but...
Original Owner had THE PROTECTOR paint shield applied at time of purchase:

















Are these rare stickers on the car?:
Fuel Filler Door (Picture rotated clockwise 90deg.)









Wiper washer nozzle harness

















On top of Transmission


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

xtremevdub said:


> Ok.. I'll add another one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

what this rear wing switch


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

slvrarrow said:


> xtremevdub said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.. I'll add another one....
> ...


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

good idea


----------



## Almost1 (Nov 3, 2010)

slvrarrow said:


> xtremevdub said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.. I'll add another one....
> ...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sneak Peak of something I am working on.. 










Wipers that WORK, sit flush against the window trim and almost entirely fit under the hood while seatead. 
I need it to storm properly so I can drive at high speed and make sure that they wipe even then, unlike the Corrado wipers that "lift" at speed making them even worst.


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

xtremevdub said:


> Sneak Peak of something I am working on..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could never get mine to wokr, so im gonna try making new arms or something. stupid wipers.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

jettalvr41 said:


> i could never get mine to wokr, so im gonna try making new arms or something. stupid wipers.


Those Are Not Corrado wipers.. I am working on getting a supplier overseas to may be do a group buy. We should be having a massive storm this weekend and then they will be fully tested at speed in the highway. :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Those look nice. When I re-did my plastic, I commented to myself how nice the Corrado looked w/o wipers  This appears to be a happy medium.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

xtremevdub said:


> Those Are Not Corrado wipers.. I am working on getting a supplier overseas to may be do a group buy. We should be having a massive storm this weekend and then they will be fully tested at speed in the highway. :thumbup:


Did I hear group buy?? This is something I'd be interested in :thumbup: Let us know how they perform in hurricane-like winds!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

jaweber said:


> Did I hear group buy?? This is something I'd be interested in :thumbup: Let us know how they perform in hurricane-like winds!


After extensive testing, these things are fukken awesome. The work at all speeds in massive Florida rain.. those who have been here know what I am talking about.
.. I nearly killed myself testing them because a damn hatian taxi driver drove me off the road.  

Tomorrow I start a new job, so after a couple of weeks once I am settled, I am going to gauge interest and possibly start a group buy...


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

xtremevdub said:


> Tomorrow I start a new job, so after a couple of weeks once I am settled, I am going to gauge interest and possibly start a group buy...


I'd be in. I remember stopping at a gas station in the middle of nowhere kansas during a rainstorm to try and file down my wiper spring detents some more with a pocket knife. Didn't help.


----------



## Almost1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh I forgot to mention, and I guess this counts? The full maintenance history for my SLC!!


----------



## atekind (May 17, 2004)

Count me in if your putting something together!



xtremevdub said:


> After extensive testing, these things are fukken awesome. The work at all speeds in massive Florida rain.. those who have been here know what I am talking about.
> .. I nearly killed myself testing them because a damn hatian taxi driver drove me off the road.
> 
> Tomorrow I start a new job, so after a couple of weeks once I am settled, I am going to gauge interest and possibly start a group buy...


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Not totally sure if a Hella warning triangle is rare but I have one.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Found this in my parts car


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

That warning triangle is Hella rare! Cool piece. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

scrapper said:


>


I love cool obscure pieces like this!! That's the kinda s*** I constantly waste my money on when the Corrado isn't breaking the damn bank.



oldschool eighty8 said:


>


Lucky b******! I'd hand that thing on the wall just like that :laugh:


----------



## TylerInHiFi (Jul 21, 2009)

Found out recently there are two different OEM roof racks. I now have one of each. The second one is beat to hell though...


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

I don't know if I'd call these rare but hard to get a hold of these days.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

TylerInHiFi said:


> Found out recently there are two different OEM roof racks. I now have one of each. The second one is beat to hell though...


I have had one early and one late.

Dont know if thats the same as yours but the early (or late) one did have the swivel caps over the locks.


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

xtremevdub said:


> After extensive testing, these things are fukken awesome. The work at all speeds in massive Florida rain.. those who have been here know what I am talking about.
> .. I nearly killed myself testing them because a damn hatian taxi driver drove me off the road.
> 
> Tomorrow I start a new job, so after a couple of weeks once I am settled, I am going to gauge interest and possibly start a group buy...


Are these custom wiper arms? Regardless, im in on a group buy of anything that fixes my wipers.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Das.Rado said:


> Are these custom wiper arms? Regardless, im in on a group buy of anything that fixes my wipers.


Yes they are.. I have never made a group buy so I dont know how to go about it.. and The arms needs to be made and the factory over seas tells me it would take about 70 days to be done. I recently re-tested them in a monsoon (I kid you not) and they work amazing.. even at 80mph.. Clean dry glass on every wipe and they fit a TON better than the factory POS.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

can these redesign wiper arms be used on the bigger brother Passat b3 platform cars?


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

xtremevdub said:


> I have never made a group buy so I dont know how to go about it.


Contact factory to figure what price you could get for a 30, 40 or 50 customer production run, something like that, try to figure out a deal and get some numbers from them. Then start a thread here with the price and target # of customers and people will want in. When enough people want in tell the factory and everyone places their order.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

The original keys issued by the dealer?

Top to bottom...
The little black thing is the key tag with key code
Valet key
Key with built-in flashlight
Regular rubber-headed key
Banjo remote


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Schweet! OE owner since 93, even more rare.


----------



## goldievr (Aug 26, 2012)

Recently had a change of wheels and now have these two sets...


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

Always have loved the Nothelle wheels :thumbup:


----------



## kukamojo (Oct 31, 2003)

Here are a couple things that probably aren't so rare, but originally came with my Corrado and I still have.

WP_20140622_007 by kukamojo, on Flickr
WP_20140622_004 by kukamojo, on Flickr


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

jettalvr41 said:


> i could never get mine to wokr, so im gonna try making new arms or something. stupid wipers.


Why not try the wiper-mod? Its night and day difference. Takes about 10 minutes of time with a dremel. You won't believe the difference it makes. Even at highway speeds... they won't lift. 

If only we could speed up the motor. I've been thinking of taking it one step better and trying to mod a Mk4 motor to our assembly so I can get the higher wipe speed.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

G60ING said:


>




Oh sure... they use the Corrado in the frame where the person is crossing the crosswalk and might get run over.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

I had this little bad boy made up for myself


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

tachycardia said:


> Haven't posted this in awhile. <p> <IMG SRC="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_iAY5GWZM4ng/SbAHt2acu1I/AAAAAAAABG8/I1bWwh6EyBk/s1024/VSR%20SCCG.jpg" BORDER="0">


I'm going to be dreaming about this tonight...:thumbup:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

slvrslc said:


> I'm going to be dreaming about this tonight...:thumbup:


x2


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

X3


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

G60ING said:


>


StiLl for sale over here in Germany!


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

I got these VAG key chains... not a Corrado specific item, but would have been sold or given out in the early 90's.










Rear "Welcome to VAG Stockholm"


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

Not sure if it's rare


----------



## wiked93vr (Mar 13, 2008)

Now this I like!! How much??


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

Not for sale


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

I have no idea how rare these things are. Perhaps you can let me know.


Leather VW folder.











Documentation.










Dealer wallet key.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Just found the owners manual from the wife's Mexican built Mk III J GL. It has that same credit card key blank inside the manual. I'll betcha it's a one year only thing. The key can be detached from the card too.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

petethepug said:


> Just found the owners manual from the wife's Mexican built Mk III J GL. It has that same credit card key blank inside the manual. I'll betcha it's a one year only thing. The key can be detached from the card too.


What do you mean one year only? They were only issued one year? My car is a 93. I hadn't noticed the wallet key was there until just the other day. Funny to be discovering something new in such an old car.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

petethepug said:


> Just found the owners manual from the wife's Mexican built Mk III J GL. It has that same credit card key blank inside the manual. I'll betcha it's a one year only thing. The key can be detached from the card too.


I have one for my 1990 Corrado so it might be a dealer thing too, mine wasn't in the manual just in the pile of history that I got with the car.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

*Cult Society G60 Air Duct Prototypes and the Production molds :wave:
*


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

HavokRuels said:


> *Cult Society G60 Air Duct Prototypes and the Production molds :wave:
> *


damn I was looking all over for those back when I had my lysholmed rado


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

Have these been released yet? I'm following them on Facebook.......want a pair NOW :wave:





HavokRuels said:


> *Cult Society G60 Air Duct Prototypes and the Production molds :wave:
> *


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

boraIV333 said:


> Have these been released yet? I'm following them on Facebook.......want a pair NOW :wave:



I purchased the rights and the production molds from cult. I will be manufacturing them from now on. :beer:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I always thought the cult society ducts were for vr6 turns... I will still buy them but might have to make some myself for the vr6 turns. Thanks for taking the initiative to get the molds and make some! :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

JamesS said:


> I always thought the cult society ducts were for vr6 turns... I will still buy them but might have to make some myself for the vr6 turns. Thanks for taking the initiative to get the molds and make some! :thumbup:


Unfortunately no. I think everyone was given that impression because all of examples on the internet had a VR hood


Sent from my cellular

Follow me on Instagram: europeein


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

HavokRuels said:


> Unfortunately no. I think everyone was given that impression because all of examples on the internet had a VR hood
> 
> 
> Sent from my cellular
> ...



How much modifying would it take to make it work in a vr6 or would it need to be a whole different mould?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Radvr6T said:


> How much modifying would it take to make it work in a vr6 or would it need to be a whole different mould?


completely different mold. I need to sculpt prototypes 1st


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

HavokRuels said:


> completely different mold. I need to sculpt prototypes 1st



Hurry up with it!!! I have cash in hand for 2 sets :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

HavokRuels said:


> completely different mold. I need to sculpt prototypes 1st


i'll be interested in a VR6 set...

so Cult society didn't make ducts for the VR6?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

TonySkate said:


> i'll be interested in a VR6 set...
> 
> so Cult society didn't make ducts for the VR6?


They never did. 


Sent from my cellular

Follow me on Instagram: europeein


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

got this in the mail today, think its pretty rare, near mind condition too


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Ultra rare C2 Motorsports EIP clone in SS with a T4 flange.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

HavokRuels said:


> Ultra rare C2 Motorsports EIP clone in SS with a T4 flange.


Nice welds:thumbup:, plan to support any turbo you use with that mani because it will eventually crack


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

raddo said:


> Nice welds:thumbup:, plan to support any turbo you use with that mani because it will eventually crack


Why is that?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

raddo said:


> Nice welds:thumbup:, plan to support any turbo you use with that mani because it will eventually crack


I didn't weld it. It is a C2 Motorsports Clone of the EIP manifold but with a T4 flange. I am not using it, Kyle will be using it, Kyle in our user group on FB :beer:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

I love this thread. Here's my contribution.


----------



## DRW-CORRADO (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

HavokRuels said:


> *Cult Society G60 Air Duct Prototypes and the Production molds :wave:
> *


So that's why they ignored my replies to them after they offered me the molds etc. F'king ignorant!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RILEY UK said:


> So that's why they ignored my replies to them after they offered me the molds etc. F'king ignorant!


The minute they offered them to me I asked for their Paypal... You must have hesitated. It's been nothing but a ****ing nightmare, I now know why they charged 250.00 a set. The molds suck and making them is not easy


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

Golfatron3 said:


> I love this thread. Here's my contribution.





VSR ... my love


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

I was looking for my new window regulator rollers in my unit earlier and found these, totally forgot I had them :screwy::laugh: Never been fitted to a Rado!











Found these too, which I also forgot I had :laugh:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

How much my man? ^^^


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Sorry mate, but they aren't for sale, had them too long to sell them now.

Neil.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

RILEY UK said:


> Lights


Holy crap!


----------



## clvpr2 (Apr 3, 2008)

euro underdash









French ecodes 









also have a eip t4 manifold 









badgeless grille insert 









2.9L round collar 









2.9L block


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I have the euro trays as well. Cool mod


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

Last parts added to the collection 

 
















Sorry for crapy picture









tapatalking


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

Black sunroof/dome light, is it from a passat?


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

what I know this black dome light came on a few lates euro corrados and a few euro mk3 golfs (don't remember the version), since this is not mk3 style/late corrado style i assume this came from a corrado.
I read the black domelight with the newer style came only in 94/95 corrados.

If any vdub guru can confirm the information above will be great


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow... this thread is becoming Europarts thread...

:thumbdown:


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Wompa said:


> Wow... this thread is becoming Europarts thread...
> 
> :thumbdown:




Haha, those parts are rare to us US guys! You Europeans were spoiled with all the good stuff :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

c3k said:


> Haha, those parts are rare to us US guys! You Europeans were spoiled with all the good stuff :laugh:


QFT! 

Maybe we should post a picture of our front bumper side markers :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Meh, I have three...or is it four sets of those side markers We do seem to have a thing for them here in the UK though!

Just remembered I have this ready for a rainy day too. New G60 Power Steering Pump :thumbup: Obsolete!


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Shrick intake, getting repaired


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

RILEY UK said:


> Meh, I have three...or is it four sets of those side markers We do seem to have a thing for them here in the UK though!
> 
> Just remembered I have this ready for a rainy day too. New G60 Power Steering Pump  Obsolete!


You interested in selling a set of clear side markers?


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

pics stolen from seller but last night I got a spare set of early Canadian recaro seats, front and back. the parts hoarding is getting on to the big bits now....


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats intense hoarding^


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

I have 3 full tire spare trunk covers from Canadian Corrados.........:laugh::what:

Why shouldn't I?


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

I got two space saver wheels... why shouldnt I?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Porsche 911 folding Vredestein 165-15 space saver tire on a 15x5.5" steel rim is the way to go. It's a full size spare that fits in the OE location. That's rare for a Corrado.

*Corrado to Porsche folding Spare tire project.*


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

petethepug said:


> Porsche 911 folding Vredestein 165-15 space saver tire on a 15x5.5" steel rim is the way to go. It's a full size spare that fits in the OE location. That's rare for a Corrado.
> 
> *Corrado to Porsche folding Spare tire project.*


I remember when you first started this project! I've been envious ever since :laugh:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

I couldnt find it anywhere so you guys need to fast forward to 3:05... and listen to James, because thats how I feel about that wooden steering wheel :laugh:

http://www.topgear.com/uk/videos/10006124001


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Tooo late!!!!

European wood steering wheels for Mk II. These are the highline of the highline options when leather just wasn't enough. Put the Mk III version here since it would of been an option for the '95 only Canadian air bag'd VR's. None of these require a hub adapter.


















*Curse you CLKTHIS!!! You got me looking at steering wheels yesterday. Just bought the one above *

I never knew they made a version in wood for the Corrado/Passat. This means the New in Box Canadian wheel below is going in the classifieds as soon as the wood arrives and shows in good order.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Most stuff in this thread isn't even rare.... underdash trays with storage were on the vast majority of Corrados, just not in the US market. Same with that steering wheel, but not the wood version.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Sad but true. Getting just a few of those every day Corrado parts from other territories is like throwing a bone to a US owner. Mirrors that warn about the size of objects, half of a seat belt that auto closes, rear fog light delete, Calif. emissions, glow worm headlights with matching amber front turns and knee bars to protect us if we don't put a seat belt on isn't sexy. Except for Porsche, the States was a dark place for European cars in the 80's. Thankfully, Inet leveled the playing field since then. A quick reflash means that the US isn't stuck with as many of the detuned, bastardized versions of European cars. eBay remedies the missing parts we didn't get.


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Oettinger Knob










Oem Keyless was a 950.00 option according to price on box





















:thumbup:










Does this count Later style levelers









Hpa Motorsports power steering reservoir Eibach Flat Bar










Neuspeed Short Shifter


----------



## YetiMan (Jul 25, 2001)

Looking through this thread, I just keep thinking


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

i look after any information about the vsr or schrick mouth thanks


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

BIN WOOD Hella by Momo 4 hub leather wheel $194.49 shipped!! from the UK. I've ever seen a wood 4 hub before.

GRAB IT! -- Sold for GBP 89.99 !!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Woo...332?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item41948d9a7c


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Got this Eibach flat bar for free from a buddy of mine, he also has a round bar somewhere is is going to give me once he finds it. These are getting harder to come by.


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Canadian Recaros, 9.5/ condition


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

raddo said:


> Got this Eibach flat bar for free from a buddy of mine, he also has a round bar somewhere is is going to give me once he finds it. These are getting harder to come by.


I scored one of those flat eibach bars on Craigslist last year for $120 in Fullerton CA, I hope those types of deals are still out there.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

Very nice Frank!!!!


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

Here's a contribution to this thread the ONLY magazine dedicated to Corrado's, The Sprinter magazine. my collection is almost complete
,


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I never knew this was being cooked up across the pond. 











Corrado Club of Great Britain
"The club are pleased to announce that the archive of Sprinters has been bought up to date with issues from the last 7 years. To view them visit the Sprinters section of the Members Area!"


----------



## CLKTHIS (Mar 13, 2015)

petethepug said:


> Tooo late!!!!
> 
> European wood steering wheels for Mk II. These are the highline of the highline options when leather just wasn't enough. Put the Mk III version here since it would of been an option for the '95 only Canadian air bag'd VR's. None of these require a hub adapter.
> 
> ...


Lol, that's a nice wheel though, i didnt know they made those either.


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

Original Roof Rack (I never used it)

DDI gauges with Corrado logo (never installed still mint in box)


----------



## kidcorradovr6 (Aug 6, 2012)

*custom shifter*


























aluminium shifter machined by my brother, black leather shift boot, and e-brake boot with blue trim to fit with my canadian recaro's made by redlinesgood


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

I have the last headlight washer nozzle for the corrado from the dealer a couple of weeks ago. It was the passenger side. I need to find a driver side so I can complete the retrofit kit and sale it


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Mechatecnic has those in stock at the moment. 


http://www.mecatechnic.com/pare-chocs-type-origine-vw-corrado-pare-chocs~GB-COR-CAR-PAR-ORI.htm


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

petethepug said:


> Mechatecnic has those in stock at the moment.
> 
> 
> http://www.mecatechnic.com/pare-chocs-type-origine-vw-corrado-pare-chocs~GB-COR-CAR-PAR-ORI.htm


Is this a popular addition?? I always liked the headlamp washers because I have this weird thing for factory ad-ons, I love having ALL the buttons; I think it's the main reason for my love of Saabs. I was under the impression though that the washer nozzles took away from the cleanness of the Corrado front end in the general (Corrado) population's opinion. I always had some whack idea of driving up to Canada and swapping bumpers with someone or finding a clean Diamond Silver G60 bumper (with washers of course) in a pick 'n pull.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I think functionally the Headlight washers are awesome but then the reality of how much I need them where I live makes them a hassle to keep clean and wax around. 

Hey Kev:wave:


----------



## brento (Aug 15, 2007)

jaweber said:


> Is this a popular addition?? I always liked the headlamp washers because I have this weird thing for factory ad-ons, I love having ALL the buttons; I think it's the main reason for my love of Saabs. I was under the impression though that the washer nozzles took away from the cleanness of the Corrado front end in the general (Corrado) population's opinion. I always had some whack idea of driving up to Canada and swapping bumpers with someone or finding a clean Diamond Silver G60 bumper (with washers of course) in a pick 'n pull.


Best of luck finding a Corrado in a pick 'n pull...


Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

brento said:


> Best of luck finding a Corrado in a pick 'n pull...
> 
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone



In the past I have been lucky enough to see two in P&Ps, here is a quick search of one national P&P that has two Corrados in different locations:

PICK-n-PULL Tumwater
Tumwater, Washington 98501 

PICK-n-PULL Redding
Redding, California 96003


----------



## brento (Aug 15, 2007)

I meant in the great white north....they're unicorns in the wild and non existent at the bone yards in Canada....


Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

brento said:


> I meant in the great white north....they're unicorns in the wild and non existent at the bone yards in Canada....
> 
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone


That's not true. Two were just found at a salvage yard somewhere in the Ontario area, I was asked if I needed anything but in reality I don't.


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> That's not true. Two were just found at a salvage yard somewhere in the Ontario area, I was asked if I needed anything but in reality I don't.


That's crazy. Never came across one in Quebec at a junk yard.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Nurburgring Auto Parts Car is in BC and shares a location Blaine, WA. You'll find a VR Corrado w/ Recaro interior being parted out. I'm pretty sure someone down here in the O.C. got the front Recaro seats from it already. The rear seats and Recaro door cards are all that's left.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...rado+recaro.TRS1&_nkw=corrado+recaro&_sacat=0


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Mudkicker99 said:


> That's crazy. Never came across one in Quebec at a junk yard.


I think they are just as hard to come by in the states too but you are somewhat correct, very hard to find


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

HavokRuels said:


> I think they are just as hard to come by in the states too but you are somewhat correct, very hard to find



Quite rare in the yards in the southeast of the USA.

I've only known 3 of them to be within 3 or 4 states of me. Unfortunately by the time most of them get dragged out into the yard they're pretty abused and there aren't too many parts worth taking off other than a few body panels and interior bits that break or are hard to find.


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

I've seen one in a yard somewhat local to me. On a whim I went with a buddy to a pull-a-part and there was a green G60 there. Not one usable body panel or bumper and it had an engine fire. All I ended up grabbing were the taillights, a fog light and some of the rubber. I wish I had a saw at the time so I could grab the factory rear muffler. Gray interior was destroyed too.

Back to cool rare Corrado items so I can continue dreaming eace:


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

You won't find a g60 bumper with washers, specially not in silver, and definitely not in Canada. U.S. Canadians never got any silver corrados, maybe a couple that were special ordered in brand new. Also, we only had sprayer nozzles on the late model VR's. 
I have a spare bumper with some nozzles on it, but I won't be back in North America until late June.

Also something to keep in mind if you end up getting a Canadian bumper with washer jets, make sure you re-use your American bumper rebar because you have proper cut outs for the fog lights, we never had real fog lights.. The g60's had plastic dummy covers and the vr6's all had glass lenses with no light, because of our crash standards... AND if you get a Canadian bumper, you'll have to cut out the section where the fog light housing sits in, the hole for the back of the housing on the fog lights is covered over on Canadian bumpers.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Woke up with wood! The wheel has been completely restored. Simon, the eBay seller from Poland, stripped it, refinished and polished then installed leathers. It has a date code under the wheel of 5/90. All the other part numbers come back to a stock Mk II/III era wheel. I've never seen or heard anything about Votex making this wheel for the European market. If I had to guess it came off a Passat/golf g60 or rallye golf.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

SkybarGTI said:


> You won't find a g60 bumper with washers, specially not in silver, and definitely not in Canada. U.S. Canadians never got any silver corrados, maybe a couple that were special ordered in brand new. Also, we only had sprayer nozzles on the late model VR's.
> I have a spare bumper with some nozzles on it, but I won't be back in North America until late June.
> 
> Also something to keep in mind if you end up getting a Canadian bumper with washer jets, make sure you re-use your American bumper rebar because you have proper cut outs for the fog lights, we never had real fog lights.. The g60's had plastic dummy covers and the vr6's all had glass lenses with no light, because of our crash standards... AND if you get a Canadian bumper, you'll have to cut out the section where the fog light housing sits in, the hole for the back of the housing on the fog lights is covered over on Canadian bumpers.


Yeah, just a fantasy, I need to first make my car move from the spot where it's been sitting for about a decade before I swap any bumpers :facepalm: I am curious how to use the headlamp washers though, is there a separate switch or do they just co-operate with the windshield washers? Also wouldn't mind a silver set of those G60 dummies as another option to swap in and out :laugh:


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

jaweber said:


> Yeah, just a fantasy, I need to first make my car move from the spot where it's been sitting for about a decade before I swap any bumpers :facepalm: I am curious how to use the headlamp washers though, is there a separate switch or do they just co-operate with the windshield washers? Also wouldn't mind a silver set of those G60 dummies as another option to swap in and out :laugh:


They just co-exist with the standard washers, I'd say maybe less than 10% of the cars with them actually have them working haha, I don't think mine ever worked. Some people really like these things, but I think they just busy the front up too much.
There are also some washer lines that go to it from a separate pump as well, and it's accompanied by a 7L washer jug hahaha, the jug takes up so much space under the hood compared to the standard 4L one.
I have all those bits kicking around in my storage.

The fog light cover dummies may be kinda hard to find now, not so many g60ms around anymore, but ocassionally one pops up!, most times the covers are smashed though


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

petethepug said:


> Woke up with wood! The wheel has been completely restored. Simon, the eBay seller from Poland, stripped it, refinished and polished then installed leathers. It has a date code under the wheel of 5/90. All the other part numbers come back to a stock Mk II/III era wheel. I've never seen or heard anything about Votex making this wheel for the European market. If I had to guess it came off a Passat/golf g60 or rallye golf.


Awesome wheel! Too bad it doesn't have a specific part #. (The Phaeton seems to have about 20 different part #s for steering wheels.)


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Others on ebay...not incredibly rare.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

been a long damn time since I lurked here...
A wine red nardi gara/ with some use/patina
And a momo I could never find the official model name for, it's a d-cut which is not the same as a 1990's f1,
And has holes like a cavallino 3/ drilled Benetton


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey dude. Sweet corrado parts man. Sweet corrado steering wheels,
Righteous


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

Back to top... want to see more


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

blackslcchild said:


> Hey dude. Sweet corrado parts man. Sweet corrado steering wheels,
> Righteous


LOL


----------



## Etino (Aug 9, 2015)

Sup guys, I've asked some people but even the long term Rado drivers couldn't answer this, does anybody know if this is something rare?









It's a early ashtray, no press printing on it, also the mechanism is different, it has a higher springload on it and goes faster open than my other ashtray's with PRESS printed on.
No part numbers on it, it has a VW logo stamped in it and it's build in 1989.

I've checked my Corrado brochures and the 1988 brochure has ashtrays in it without the PRESS in it, maybe a cheaper version or really early spec?


----------



## djadammartinez (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a pair of 16 inch speedlines.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

djadammartinez said:


> I have a pair of 16 inch speedlines.


What wheels are on the passenger side then?


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

I spy a missing lug.


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

reasonably uncommon


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

Part # 535-845-011-C Made in Germany - in the factory box.

I don't have the Corrado anymore, but I still got factory glass...

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/GLASS/54189019/535845011C.html


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I'd love to add that to my pile of parts. I ended up with one of the last few windscreen the factory had. I bought it no questions asked. After I inspected it I noticed it didn't have the tint across the top of the glass. The part number ended with "B" instead of "C".

It turns out this non tinted version was never offered in the States. I wasn't happy with it until I realized I had an extra 2-3 inches at the top of the glass I could see out of. It was a flippin awesome find for a 6'3" driver. This glass only shows on the Non US EKTA:



*US EKTA* - Tinted glass only
*
http://www.auto-parts.spb.ru/cat/au...cWFZbeZtGqSoFl45ZrReUCHlgwiaLx7r8luQZDaPHOXi0
*

* Non US EKTA - *Tinted and Clear glass*

http://www.auto-parts.spb.ru/cat/au...LH0gwvtwxkgvr_2J6GpyLopboCEIZ8PZeQH/rQcvpwkpF
*


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

^Are those the Karmannski gutters? They look minty.:thumbup:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Those are the real deal. I _think _I got them from NoCyet about 2011 for about $275. shipped. The roof and hood were the only part of the car that had never been resprayed so I pulled the plug in case they went NLA. Yea, they went NLA ... and yea some chick in a '84 F350 rear ended the g60 while texting shortly they were purchased.

All the glass and sunroof were pulled. The rear clip, hatch, roof, A, B & C pillars got resprayed. The windscreen, rubbers for the glass and roof were purchased just a moment before unobtainium occurred. The first set cracked to hell after Armor All was applied. Gummi Pflege and Wurth products only for the rubbers from now on.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

petethepug said:


> I'd love to add that to my pile of parts. I ended up with one of the last few windscreen the factory had. I bought it no questions asked. After I inspected it I noticed it didn't have the tint across the top of the glass. The part number ended with "B" instead of "C".
> 
> It turns out this non tinted version was never offered in the States. I wasn't happy with it until I realized I had an extra 2-3 inches at the top of the glass I could see out of. It was a flippin awesome find for a 6'3" driver. This glass only shows on the Non US EKTA:
> 
> ...


I was able to order the B windshields back in 2008 without any issues. My car has been rocking one since 2012. 

My spare is a C, at least I was able to get a spare.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

try using this site for looking up parts, it beats learning Russian. https://7zap.com/en/


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

That's awesome Frank! You just opened the door to the way back time machine I was in. Although having access to Syncro vehicles may make my wallet lighter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

whats considered rare nowadays? a lot of factory parts are NLA and I guess rare now that they are unattainable from the dealership, but if you know the correct people they can be had. someone should create a list of the parts that are NLA and are in high demand and ask someone at classic to do something about it.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Somebody needs to make: 
side markers
lower grills
Shift knobs leather
Fog lights
Turn signals
Headliner front trim piece
Top of door card trim piece
93+ center radio bezel
Door sill stickers
Rear hatch poppers


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

G60ING said:


> Somebody needs to make:
> side markers
> lower grills
> Shift knobs leather
> ...



I cant remember where I saw it but somebody is selling the poppers..


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

I found this..
Not sure how to order

https://www.volkswagen-classic-parts.de/aussteller-heckklappe-corrado.html


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

dragan1 said:


> I found this..
> Not sure how to order
> 
> https://www.volkswagen-classic-parts.de/aussteller-heckklappe-corrado.html



Ebay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/corrado-DAMPFER-fur-HECKKLAPPE-Aufsteller-original-VW-vr6-g60-16V-2-0-jet-/162415131078?fits=Model%3ACorrado&hash=item25d0b239c6:g:uQYAAOSwKIpWDZwD
:thumbup:


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

ACM said:


> Ebay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/corrado-DAMPFER-fur-HECKKLAPPE-Aufsteller-original-VW-vr6-g60-16V-2-0-jet-/162415131078?fits=Model%3ACorrado&hash=item25d0b239c6:g:uQYAAOSwKIpWDZwD
> :thumbup:


I bought this one. Seems to work fine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Genuine-OEM-VW-Corrado-VR6-G60-16V-Rear-Trunk-Boot-Actuator-Toggle-/232284355279?hash=item361539facf:g:RzgAAOSwOdpXzdTR&vxp=mtr


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I'm good I bought one about 7 years ago for $20 at my local dealer. I thought I had heard they were nla. Thanks for the update


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

G60ING said:


> Somebody needs to make:
> side markers
> lower grills
> Shift knobs leather
> ...


I thought someone was repro-ing side markers?

I had my shift knob re-leathered for $40 from an interior shop. If you no longer have the knob then you're out of luck.

Door card trim piece, this one should be a straightforward extrusion. Chop it to length and profit! Same with the windshield trim piece.

Turn signals and hatch poppers are available from Classic parts, at least for now. Fog lights is an interesting one, as there are a few ways to replace the lens or lens and reflector, as long as you have a housing. If you don't have the housing you're in trouble.

93+ radio bezel. This one will never be repro'd. I have an injection molding house that I deal with. I asked them about it. They said that a mold would run well north of $100k, perhaps $200k. Then figure $20k setup charge on their biggest machine - it's not a small part. After that they'd be like $3 each. Considering the market is probably less than 100, that's over $1200 apiece. And they would be "reproduction". And the average Corrado owner would want it for $25 shipped, because it's "not OEM made by virgin elves in the black forest". And I haven't got a quarter million to spare right now.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I thought someone was repro-ing side markers?
Nope the company gave up after having issues with the housings and even still they didn't have the clips for the side markers

I had my shift knob re-leathered for $40 from an interior shop. If you no longer have the knob then you're out of luck. I'm hoping to get Phenix to make them

Door card trim piece, this one should be a straightforward extrusion. Chop it to length and profit! Same with the windshield trim piece. Yes it's an extrusion piece but nobody is there yet, the headliner price isn't an extrusion piece. 

Turn signals and hatch poppers are available from Classic parts, at least for now. Fog lights is an interesting one, as there are a few ways to replace the lens or lens and reflector, as long as you have a housing. If you don't have the housing you're in trouble. Yeah people need the whole assemblies 

93+ radio bezel. This one will never be repro'd. I have an injection molding house that I deal with. I asked them about it. They said that a mold would run well north of $100k, perhaps $200k. Then figure $20k setup charge on their biggest machine - it's not a small part. After that they'd be like $3 each. Considering the market is probably less than 100, that's over $1200 apiece. And they would be "reproduction". And the average Corrado owner would want it for $25 shipped, because it's "not OEM made by virgin elves in the black forest". And I haven't got a quarter million to spare right now. I personally like the older style controls and the benefit is that the center console issue free.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

G60ING said:


> I personally like the older style controls and the benefit is that the center console issue free.


X2, Sliders FTW :thumbup:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*This is such great pic. It's the standard to shoot for when detailing/restoring a Corrado. Not many knew that the leather seats had a few wrinkles in them when brand new. Direct sunlight and black leather makes for the dreaded drum skin tight seat leather. Even the steering wheel has a few wrinkles it's so new off the line from Karmann.*




G0to60 said:


> i just noticed this on an old sales brochure for the canadian g60. did they get that ribbed center piece on the steering wheel? i've never seen it before.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

petethepug said:


> *This is such great pic. It's the standard to shoot for when detailing/restoring a Corrado. Not many knew that the leather seats had a few wrinkles in them when brand new. Direct sunlight and black leather makes for the dreaded drum skin tight seat leather. Even the steering wheel has a few wrinkles it's so new off the line from Karmann.*


One of mine had the leather seat wrinkles when I bought it but no longer. I guess it dries out and tightens, or perhaps flattens out from sitting in it. It does still have the puffy cushions between the seat stitching though, whereas my high mileage one has a completely flat seat surface. 

The wrinkles look high-end and luxurious, but I guess over time that all gets flattened out. Not sure if there is a way to restore it to its past glory.


----------



## timnosenzo (May 6, 2004)

Way back in the mid/late 90's I worked for the VW dealership I bought my car from, and once Corrado's were discontinued they let me rummage through all of their old sales materials. I got a bunch of brochures and service manuals, many of which have already been posted here, but I also got these which I don't think I saw posted. They were distributed to dealerships when VW was first bringing over the Corrado. They're made out of plastic and they were meant to be stuck to a Corrado in the showroom to point out all of the features. They came with the book that showed dealers where to place each feature card.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

timnosenzo said:


> Way back in the mid/late 90's I worked for the VW dealership I bought my car from, and once Corrado's were discontinued they let me rummage through all of their old sales materials. I got a bunch of brochures and service manuals, many of which have already been posted here, but I also got these which I don't think I saw posted. They were distributed to dealerships when VW was first bringing over the Corrado. They're made out of plastic and they were meant to be stuck to a Corrado in the showroom to point out all of the features. They came with the book that showed dealers where to place each feature card.


Wow, those are neat!

Did they have them for the SLC also or just for the G60?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

a_riot said:


> One of mine had the leather seat wrinkles when I bought it but no longer. I guess it dries out and tightens, or perhaps flattens out from sitting in it. It does still have the puffy cushions between the seat stitching though, whereas my high mileage one has a completely flat seat surface.
> 
> The wrinkles look high-end and luxurious, but I guess over time that all gets flattened out. Not sure if there is a way to restore it to its past glory.


I think the wrinkly seats in that picture look like seats in American "luxury" cars like Chryslers and Oldsmobiles of the '60s and '70s. Their leather (and velour) seats looked like bean bag chairs with half the beans missing or those sofas that have pillow-like cushions. Billowy soft cushions are not what I would associate with sport seats. 

I don't recall wrinkles like a Shar Pei so I had to look it up. I tried to find good pictures on A2 Resource but they were tiny. It looks like the wrinkles were there in the '90 Corrado but mostly ironed out by '91. (Looking at tiny pictures but that's what it looks like.) In the '92 VR6 brochure the picture is even tinier but looks like the tan leather was virtually wrinkle-free. 

The inner door panels do look kind of wrinkly though, but not Shar Pei wrinkly. 

The '93 Corrado brochure is missing and the '94 pictures are messed up. A2 Resource doesn't _even_ have a brochure for the '95 Corrado. 

I also looked at all of the Scirocco leather seat pictures and they all looked wrinkle-free.

None of the fabric covered seats for the Corrado or Scirocco in the A2 Resource brochures looked wrinkly. I guess VW figured if you got cloth seats you are more concerned with driving than with being coddled like those elitist snobs that bought the leather interior. (FYI - my multi-owner '93 SLC has tan leather.)

I Looked at Corrado brochures on eBay and the '91 does look wrinkly but couldn't find good leather seat pictures of the later Corrados. Some eBay sellers don't post inside pictures of their brochures.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

#3 Excellent Visibility is touted. Huh? Not with those huge C pillars. Once the European aspherical blind spot mirrors are installed on the driver and passenger side mirrors, *then* the car has excellent visibility. 

On a random check this dude in the Ukraine has US driver side aspherical mirrors for $42.75 + $10 to the door. This is a smoking hot deal for a ready to install heated, aspherical mirror. The last set I found was for the glass only. You had to do a nail biting process of peeling off the backing of the OE mirror and shoe goo the old backing onto the new aspherical glass.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGEN...orrado&hash=item36134cd107:g:BZQAAOSw32lYsMiF


----------



## alex_plex (Jun 17, 2017)

petethepug said:


> #3 Excellent Visibility is touted. Huh? Not with those huge C pillars. Once the European aspherical blind spot mirrors are installed on the driver and passenger side mirrors, *then* the car has excellent visibility.
> 
> On a random check this dude in the Ukraine has US driver side aspherical mirrors for $42.75 + $10 to the door. This is a smoking hot deal for a ready to install heated, aspherical mirror. The last set I found was for the glass only. You had to do a nail biting process of peeling off the backing of the OE mirror and shoe goo the old backing onto the new aspherical glass.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGEN...orrado&hash=item36134cd107:g:BZQAAOSw32lYsMiF


It's Russian company "Ergon" made these mirrors with very good quality. I had these on my both Corrado. They costs about $15 per mirror

Here's mine, additionally painted mirror's borders with nail polish to prevent water ingress between glass and mirror layer




















And some new parts i have

New VR6 hood



















New lights










And my favourite rare item - leather early-type door handles :heart: I've heard it was installed on full-leather Recaro interior and in '88 only


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Nice! I saw that the mirrors were being sold in Russia. Now I see that the seller I referenced marked them up a bit. It would make sense that VW/Karmann made the leather door handles early on. I'm sure their check books were open and expecting high demand and huge returns on the Corrado.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Not mine but how can this vinyl wheel be worth all the money?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vw-Corrado-Steering-wheel-Leather/152837864581?hash=item2395d8bc85:g:d50AAOSwnCFaPMUF&vxp=mtr


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

i dont think this is a corrado part. from the part nunber i would say its passat #357 419 091H

some more information about this here:
https://oemwolf.com/oem-parts/357419091h.html


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

BNIB BOSCH Rear Spoiler Motor :thumbup:
535 827 857


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Having owned and worked on a lot of Corrados I think this is very very rare:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Friend of mine has an NOS set of 95 seatbelts (for cars with airbags) he’s looking to part with if anyone is looking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

G60ING said:


> Having owned and worked on a lot of Corrados I think this is very very rare:


I don't get it...a clean floor? Straight pinch weld? What are we looking at?


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

a_riot said:


> I don't get it...a clean floor? Straight pinch weld? What are we looking at?


I want to know too... 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Straight pinch weld. A lot get buggared up


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

alex_plex said:


> And my favourite rare item - leather early-type door handles :heart: I've heard it was installed on full-leather Recaro interior and in '88 only



My '92 SLC has them as well as 2 of my friends with '92s as well


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> My '92 SLC has them as well as 2 of my friends with '92s as well


Pics?? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Mudkicker99 said:


> Pics??


I don't have the technology for that lol, but all 3 cars look identical to the one posted.

FWIW from my experience the cars with leather wrapped door handles have had leather wrapped parking brake handle as well.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine def don't. Haha. 

Mine look like a wave made of tinfoil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

a_riot said:


> One of mine had the leather seat wrinkles when I bought it but no longer. I guess it dries out and tightens, or perhaps flattens out from sitting in it. It does still have the puffy cushions between the seat stitching though, whereas my high mileage one has a completely flat seat surface.
> 
> The wrinkles look high-end and luxurious, but I guess over time that all gets flattened out. Not sure if there is a way to restore it to its past glory.


This stuff will bring your seats back !

its black cream that works excellent

https://www.harley-davidson.com/store/leather-protectant


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

Red original working 94 Bosch coilpack
And some badges and stuff



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

That rear chrome VW emblem is stupid rare.:beer:
https://youtu.be/GI5Jkvcf4TU


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Did the NOS schnitzel wagen stop by your neighborhood? Nice pull.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Those NOS parts would be great for a concourse restoration. 

Not to take anything away from the great NOS parts, but are parts that were installed on every Corrado now considered rare items?

Every car I own has parts that are NLA new. 

If Classic Parts starts making a factory Corrado part that was NLA for many years, is that part no longer considered a rare item?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> I don't have the technology for that lol, but all 3 cars look identical to the one posted.
> 
> FWIW from my experience the cars with leather wrapped door handles have had leather wrapped parking brake handle as well.


I think it was Corrados (until '93) that had leather iseats. Cloth probably got the plastic door pulls. If VW had covered those door pulls with matching cloth, the cloth would have worn out before the warranty ended. 

The updated interior had that door pull assembly that was plastic. 

If you got a Scirocco with leather seats, you got leather in the cove in the door panel.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The leather covered door pulls are unique. In 25 years I never knew of them. My 90 g60 is factory leather with plastic pulls. Like any NLA NOS part it’s all supply and demand that sets the value. 

So yes, if VWCP brought a NLA part back into production, it could be rare right off the bat. It’s still supply and demand that sets the value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Leather interior door handles. My take is that all "early" interior cars have plastic inner door handles no matter what. 93+ late interior cars have black leather handles if the interior is leather (any color) and plastic handles if the interior is cloth.

My '90 G60 black red-dot cloth interior car had plastic door handles.
My '92 VR black leather early interior has plastic interior door handles. They're different from the late interior door handles.
Both of my 93+ tan leather late interior cars have black leather interior door handles. 
The black leather 93+ late interior that I bought has leather interior door handles.
In fact, every late interior leather car that I have ever seen has leather door handles. I assumed this was included with leather interior on late interiors.
My 93+ cloth late interior car has plastic door handles. It's got gray white dot cloth and gray vinyl door cards and gray white dot cloth seats. I believe this interior to be very rare - I've only seen one other car with this color interior.
My 93+ black Canadian late interior has plastic door handles. The door cards are cloth and vinyl and the seats are of course covered with black cloth.


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

hello,

where did you find your yellow bulb ?

thanks


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

phoenix94 said:


> hello,
> 
> where did you find your yellow bulb ?
> 
> thanks



corrado classifieds...guy named bubba gump i believe sells them for $25 shipped


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

My selfmade forged wheels, inspired by the oem sebrings


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

OMG Zinni! Did you get access to some specialized equipment on your day off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

theprf, what about leather hand break handle, can you share some light on those? I absolutely HAVE to have one!


theprf said:


> Leather interior door handles. My take is that all "early" interior cars have plastic inner door handles no matter what. 93+ late interior cars have black leather handles if the interior is leather (any color) and plastic handles if the interior is cloth.
> 
> My '90 G60 black red-dot cloth interior car had plastic door handles.
> My '92 VR black leather early interior has plastic interior door handles. They're different from the late interior door handles.
> ...


Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

Have any of you actually seen those Pod gauges with the white needles in person? Pretty sure those are rare.


petethepug said:


> *This is such great pic. It's the standard to shoot for when detailing/restoring a Corrado. Not many knew that the leather seats had a few wrinkles in them when brand new. Direct sunlight and black leather makes for the dreaded drum skin tight seat leather. Even the steering wheel has a few wrinkles it's so new off the line from Karmann.*


Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Found a pair for sale last year form a Mk II cabriolet but kept mum on it. I'm sure someone purchased them and has no idea how obscure they are. Keep in mind this photo looks cool because it's a monochromatic shot.



G0to60 said:


> i just noticed this on an old sales brochure for the canadian g60. did they get that ribbed center piece on the steering wheel? i've never seen it before.


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

petethepug said:


> Found a pair for sale last year form a Mk II cabriolet but kept mum on it. I'm sure someone purchased them and has no idea how obscure they are. Keep in mind this photo looks cool because it's a monochromatic shot.


I have an early 93 VR and I have the Pod face plate. Because I'm anal for stuff like this, I would only install it if I find gauges with white needles and green illumination to perfectly match the gauge cluster. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

You’ll get mail next set I find.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Mudkicker99 said:


> theprf, what about leather hand break handle, can you share some light on those? I absolutely HAVE to have one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


All three of my 93+ interior cars have a "leather" ebrake handle. This includes the one with gray cloth interior. The handle's actually leather grain vinyl. I am quite sure this is original.
My 92 early interior VR has a plastic ebrake handle. This seems to be the same as on Mk2's and Cabrios.


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

petethepug said:


> You’ll get mail next set I find.


I did a quick search and did find some photos of Mk1 and Mk2 gauges with white needles. However, the needles are not the same style as they do not go through the center like the ones in my gauge cluster. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

theprf said:


> All three of my 93+ interior cars have a "leather" ebrake handle. This includes the one with gray cloth interior. The handle's actually leather grain vinyl. I am quite sure this is original.
> My 92 early interior VR has a plastic ebrake handle. This seems to be the same as on Mk2's and Cabrios.


In that case I should not have a difficult time finding one right? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

chrism1 said:


> corrado classifieds...guy named bubba gump i believe sells them for $25 shipped



ok i ll look after him


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

Canadian dealer intro jacket



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I suppose cool is subjective and I'll say rare since searching for it yielded nothing, though for as "item".. doesn't make definition but I didn't want to start a new thread either... Anybody else play with their smart watches?









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*BBS G60 Center Caps*

NOS hex caps and emblems, genuine rings. 
The ring and cap at the top are used but near perfect.


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

Jimweis said:


> NOS hex caps and emblems, genuine rings.
> The ring and cap at the top are used but near perfect.


Are these centre caps still available anywhere?


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

T~Roc said:


> Are these centre caps still available anywhere?


As far as I know they are NLA, only NOS that I have found.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Stock Digi Chip :laugh:

Still had the tamper protection on the screws.


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

First time I'd seen this photo I was so happy to see the same steering wheel that came with mine.

My '91 G60 was originally German bought.
Have the same one still in it.
Plan to get it restored since I've yet to find another.
Found one that wasn't "ribbed" and the grab-holes weren't the exact same shape.
So still keep using mine





petethepug said:


> Found a pair for sale last year form a Mk II cabriolet but kept mum on it. I'm sure someone purchased them and has no idea how obscure they are. Keep in mind this photo looks cool because it's a monochromatic shot.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*I heard these Estoril wheels are rare*

I guess in this condition they are


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Forget exactly who made it but it was one of two strut bars he made.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

sdezego said:


> I think this one is about as rare as it gets


was this from a G60?


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

Slave2Affliction said:


> I havent seen anyone with these seats...ever. they are european plaid corrado seats. in the back the armrest has a medic sign on it where the medical kit should be shoved up in it and the actual seat backs have a hazard triangle on them with a zipper and yes its in there.
> ballin


Anyone else seen this seat pattern before?


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

G0to60 said:


> i just noticed this on an old sales brochure for the canadian g60. did they get that ribbed center piece on the steering wheel? i've never seen it before.





HumboldtCorrado said:


> i don't have anything super-awesome, but i do have an early-style ecode headlight leveling switch...



Unclear in this brochure image, but where the switches are for fogs and defrost mine has a "CAT" warning light.
Anyone ever seen something like that before?
Could it be someone's mod?
Car has been original in everything so I'm thinking it too is, but reaching out to others for info.
Mine from top to bottom has "ABS" brake, fog switch, defrost switch, then this round red warning light with "CAT" written beside it.

And if anyone has OR knows where to find a headlight levelling switch I'd love to get one.
Got my hands on a set of e-codes with leveller motors that I'll need to find a wiring harness for.
I'm hoping to learn how to setup for HIDs (my assumption is the reflectors would need converting of some kind) and swap out the "angel eyes" halos that are on her now.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Got pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

petethepug said:


> Got pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Michael, hope all's been well.
PM me your email again so I can send it to ya?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

PTP pic hosting coming right up 

Hmmm. 

Not sure what that is ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

petethepug said:


> PTP pic hosting coming right up
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Not sure what that is ....


Thanks for the pic host.
Hopefully someone chimes in.

Beginning to think it could be aftermarket since even you're unsure...

Def have to pop it out in the spring and check it.

Thanks again.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

there's no way that's stock or OEM


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

Someone took a dummy and made that. People have been modding VW blanks since the first one was installed. I see a lot of USB and garage door blanks nowadays. The trailer/ABS, seatbelt/ABS, trailer/ABS/seatbelt triple (has to be the rarest) are the only weird ones on a Corrado.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It’s pretty obvious what a red indicator labeled CAT is for:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

jettag60 said:


> there's no way that's stock or OEM





mateok said:


> Someone took a dummy and made that. People have been modding VW blanks since the first one was installed. I see a lot of USB and garage door blanks nowadays. The trailer/ABS, seatbelt/ABS, trailer/ABS/seatbelt triple (has to be the rarest) are the only weird ones on a Corrado.



When we replaced the CAT underneath, we used one that had the same connection for what we thought was a connection wire for a sensor.
It still lights up when starting as it did before replacing.
We replaced all ignition wires, plugs, cap & rotor and checked that the timing was correct in the Bentley.
Still smelled like it was running lean but it runs at the correct idle with good gas mileage.
I'll have to wait til spring to verify it's a dummy aftermarket add-on done by a PO.

Be happy as hell that this was a dummy, but asking on the forum to ensure this is true.
So if I keep getting responses that it's NOT correct over the winter it'll strengthen the reasoning to remove it, especially if it serves no sense.

Others seem to side with your thoughts.
As I said, I'm just wishing to know that it IS just a ridiculous add-on from the PO.
*My car is a 1991 G60 made and sold for Germany (Euro-spec) and not a Canadian or US vehicle.*
So I'm hoping to hear back from anyone familiar with European released Corrados as opposed to NA spec ones.
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191121/4d16a487f20584ce4e9bd51b5047c0a9.jpg

Thanks


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

T~Roc said:


> Thanks for the pic host.
> Hopefully someone chimes in.
> 
> Beginning to think it could be aftermarket since even you're unsure...
> ...


It does look like a blank plug with an LED mounted in it. That would prolly be part number 535 957 087

The absolute easiest way to tell if it's a "real" VW CAT warning lamp would be to pop it out carefully with a trim tool (don't risk the part or the dash insert) and see if it has a VW part number on that to look up. It could be a Canada-only CAT warning light.

There are a lot of drawings with warning lights but most of the part numbers and descriptions are missing:

https://volkswagen.7zap.com/en/usa/corrado/cor/1991-76/9/

There is one drawing with the switches:

https://volkswagen.7zap.com/en/usa/corrado/cor/1991-76/9/941-219000/


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

i've been looking at corrado stuff for a long long time...it's not oem and definitely not some "canada" only cat thing



as for rare parts i have brand new oem corrado floor mats, brand new 90mm front lip and a brand neweuro plate tub. also 1 brand new ecode and 1 brand new fog light


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

jettag60 said:


> i've been looking at corrado stuff for a long long time...it's not oem and definitely not some "canada" only cat thing
> 
> as for rare parts i have brand new oem corrado floor mats, brand new 90mm front lip and a brand neweuro plate tub. also 1 brand new ecode and 1 brand new fog light


Love to pop over and check your new ride out :beer:
Mine is a '91 G60. First sold in Germany, owner got relocated to Japan for work a few years later and brought it with.
Apparently it came up for auction to be sold from Japan and a Vancouver guy over-bid to not lose it and shipped it to BC in around 2006.
When I came across it in 2013 it needed some TLC. 
Mechanic buddy (Matt, specializes in VW) had been wrenching it for the PO and realized it was all original. 
His friend had bought for his kid but kid kept getting tickets so decided he wanted to sell it off.
Matt had a perfect '90 red one but engine had issues and it was an auto - he wasn't into swapping to manual so sold it on me.
After realizing how upset I got in him selling it off, he invited me down to Vancouver and try this rough looking G60.
Had ridden in one but never driven one - just fell in love!
Fuel line deteriorated and engine caught fire 2 weeks into owning it. Rather than spraying an extinguisher I used our dogs blanket from the back seat to smother it.
Fuel rail/injectors/timing pulley were the main repairs.
While repairing he kept getting astounded at how all the parts were so original - car had only 107000 *kms* on it when I purchased.

This is why I've been seeking advice from the many knowledgeable members of this forum.
Due to Whistler's snowy weather I put her in storage and don't bring her back out until our Muni street-cleans the winter salt of the road.
She's sitting at around 150000 kms now.
Been stripped down, dings repaired, primered and painted the original code found in the hatch.

Thanks to all who've chimed in and to all who still will.
My goal is to replace this "CAT light" with a headlight leveller switch.
Got my hands on a set of e-codes and levelling motors.
I do wish to keep them HID so will need to revamp their reflectors to work properly.
Hopefully my friend Andy can locate a harness and switch for them, too.

BTW, Andy Varga [VWpartsguru on facebook] is a wonderful soul who strives to keep Dubz on the road. He's been in the game for over 20 years and often travels to Germany in his hunt for parts to do so. Def worth reaching out to if you're having difficulties locating what you need.
Before painting her, he got me a brand new 90mm front lip.
Corrado Steve in Oregon got me "new" fogs, window trims, regulator, and a dent-free hood.
Bruce in Duvall WA is about 10 miles south of BBM (before Seattle) and has hoarded many G60 parts during his parting-out of cars while rebuilding his stellar Corrado.

I thank everyone for your input.
And I hope that the 3 dudes I mentioned above can aid ALL OF US in keeping our Corrados healthy and happy.
eace:


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> It does look like a blank plug with an LED mounted in it. That would prolly be part number 535 957 087
> 
> The absolute easiest way to tell if it's a "real" VW CAT warning lamp would be to pop it out carefully with a trim tool (don't risk the part or the dash insert) and see if it has a VW part number on that to look up. It could be a Canada-only CAT warning light.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your input AND the links.
*Thanks man :beer:*


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

T~Roc said:


> Love to pop over and check your new ride out :beer:


definitely not new to me. had the car for about 12 years now atleast and it was my sisters before that. been in the family since probably 93

it's getting a 1.8T swap done now.....unfortunately i sold the g60 motor about 8 years ago....different times and different plans back then. oh well


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

jettag60 said:


> definitely not new to me. had the car for about 12 years now atleast and it was my sisters before that. been in the family since probably 93


My mistake. Confused you with *The Producer* - was thinking it was you who posted that you'd just got one and lived in Vancouver :banghead:
You're the guy who said you "might" have an extra tach.

Looking forward to you being correct when I pull it out come spring to see the backing.
I would prefer to use the spot for switch/wiring harness to e-code levelling motors.
Damn thing has been there for 6 years due to my believing it was OEM lol


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

jettag60 said:


> i've been looking at corrado stuff for a long long time...it's not oem and definitely not some "canada" only cat thing
> 
> 
> 
> as for rare parts i have brand new oem corrado floor mats, brand new 90mm front lip and a brand neweuro plate tub. also 1 brand new ecode and 1 brand new fog light


I had the CAT light on my 1991 G60 sold in Japan. It was OEM.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

JamesS said:


> I had the CAT light on my 1991 G60 sold in Japan. It was OEM.


I seemed to recall UK cars had them too, but don't quote me on it. I think/thought they were in the cluster tho. Maybe a change, IDK


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

JamesS said:


> I had the CAT light on my 1991 G60 sold in Japan. It was OEM.





sdezego said:


> I seemed to recall UK cars had them too, but don't quote me on it. I think/thought they were in the cluster tho. Maybe a change, IDK


So it could be possibly OEM?
Or something that may have been required to have installed in cars of this era to be registered in Japan at this time?

Damn. Might have to go and check this thing before spring, don't know if I can wait that long to find out what the wiring looks like lol

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

T~Roc said:


> So it could be possibly OEM?
> Or something that may have been required to have installed in cars of this era to be registered in Japan at this time?


this would make sense


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

jettag60 said:


> this would make sense


Oichan's reply at the bottom of this post https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2551633-CAT-light&p=28372605&viewfull=1
seems to confirm the light as a cat warning/egt warning light


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

valet said:


> Oichan's reply at the bottom of this post https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2551633-CAT-light&p=28372605&viewfull=1
> seems to confirm the light as a cat warning/egt warning light


Thank you sooo much *valet*, glad to finally put this to rest and learn I'm not too :screwy:
Think I'll keep it in and just ensure it's properly wired - help keep everything original since it seems to actually be a "_*rare Corroda item*_".

Now I wish I'd started it's own thread so that I'd provide proof of your monicker of "killer of threads" :beer:

Really appreciate your input and thanks to *petethepug* for hosting the pic so that others could see what I was referring to.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

There’s no mention of a lambda light in any version of ETKA going back to 1990. 

There’s several “J” (Japan) only parts, but no listing for the light or the harness that must accompany it. A “choke” light back in the 70-80s is the closest. Never say never when it comes to a Corrado, but it’s not there. 

Why not pop it out of the dash and look for a part number? If it’s OEM, instead of a locally made harness, it’ll have a VW part number. My guess is it’ll be 357 957 087 - dummy cover.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

mateok said:


> Never say never when it comes to a Corrado, but it’s not there.


I'll go you one further and say "Never say never when it comes to emissions".

Back in the late '70s I was told that you had to get a "smog pump" on your car if you took it to California and tried to register it.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

T~Roc said:


> When we replaced the CAT underneath, we used one that had the same connection for what we thought was a connection wire for a sensor.
> It still lights up when starting as it did before replacing.
> We replaced all ignition wires, plugs, cap & rotor and checked that the timing was correct in the Bentley.
> Still smelled like it was running lean but it runs at the correct idle with good gas mileage.
> ...


Do you have an owner's manual? 

Even if it's in German, it should show a picture if the CAT light is correct.


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

I've seen multiple CAT warning lights in late 80's/90's japan market cars, (including G60 Corrados - there were a few in vancouver over the years)

Probably added at the port.

There's nothing to it - just a temp probe. If you ground the probe wires it'll never come on. It's not tied to any other systems - it's sole purpose is to tell you the cat is too hot, which meant it had probably failed.

I'd ditch it of course - a blank would look better there whether it's original or not. 

Is it OEM? sort of. The car was sold with it new in Japan or when imported to satisfy a then current government regulation.

Not all euro cars that went to japan were "euro spec". Some were their own spec. My Z3 clownshoe is a separate japan domestic model (with a tiny JPN stenciled on the cluster) , even though it's left hand drive and has all the euro parts. In my case they added a reverse/backup switch that beeps for a regulation.


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

The Producer said:


> I've seen multiple CAT warning lights in late 80's/90's japan market cars, (including G60 Corrados - there were a few in vancouver over the years)
> 
> Probably added at the port.
> 
> ...


Lots of minitruck forums have people with issues with their cat lights that are Japanese imports. Looks like it was a Japanese regulation for that era. If T~Roc is set on keeping it he can either ground out the sensor as suggested above, clean the sensor (probably post cat or near the oxygen sensor oor even in-line with it), or visually inspect to see if the cat itself is clogged.


----------



## maxxg60 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

maxxg60 said:


>


Now that's one impressive *PARTS HOARDE* 

Keeping it all?


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

T~Roc said:


> Anyone else seen this seat pattern before?


My friends 1992 VR6 had the exact same interior.. it was butt ugly.


----------



## maxxg60 (May 14, 2019)

T~Roc said:


> Now that's one impressive *PARTS HOARDE*
> 
> Keeping it all?


That's just a smaller part of the collection, about 30%. I keep the parts and will not sell them.


----------



## vwaudipreferred (Jul 19, 2005)

Blaupunkt Tape Deck
160mph cluster w/working MFA 
Concave center ribbed Corrado Euro Wheel

Kinda cheating though as they all came on the car I scooped up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

T~Roc said:


> And if anyone has OR knows where to find a headlight levelling switch I'd love to get one.


not sure if this helps and I'm sure you've already been down this road, but German Ebay (eBay.de) is where I got mine. I used Google Chrome because it automatically converted the posts into English for me. Just find somebody that will ship internationally. when I got mine, it came in a box with a Passat leveling switch as well. I sold that in the Passat forums and made my money back. :thumbup:


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

Corrado Sprinter Magazine's 
DSC06050 by Kevin Romain, on Flickr

Some extra Corrado Brochures & Mags I collected over the years
DSC06049 by Kevin Romain, on Flickr

I don't think I wanna talk about the rare stuff I have for Corrado's still after 21 years of ownership..... It's kinda depressing


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Kevin


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

G60ING said:


> Kevin


I already told my wife if something unfortunate happens to me, In my will You'll be the one to get these literature & magazines.... Also Louis Cortez will administer all my Corrado Item's my daughter doesn't have any need for


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

petethepug said:


> PTP pic hosting coming right up
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> ...


Could slide one of these right in lol
Neat idea anyways, thought I'd share the link. https://shop.digifizmini.de/en/20-vw-corrado


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

benzivr6 said:


> I already told my wife if something unfortunate happens to me, In my will You'll be the one to get these literature & magazines.... Also Louis Cortez will administer all my Corrado Item's my daughter doesn't have any need for


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

NOS (BNIB) Spoiler Motor 535827857; manufactured in 1995.

Stumbled across it while rummaging through boxes of stuff in basement, forgot I had purchased one of the last remaining from Zeb :beer::thumbup:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

JDCorrado said:


> NOS (BNIB) Spoiler Motor 535827857; manufactured in 1995.
> 
> Stumbled across it while rummaging through boxes of stuff in basement, forgot I had purchased one of the last remaining from Zeb :beer::thumbup:


Good stuff, I got one from him
Around 2013-2014 when mine started acting up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Nah, you got it all wrong. That's the $228.00 Porsche part # 996 624 151 00 for the Cayman, Boxster, 996 & 997 on its retractable wing. 

https://www.pelicanparts.com/More_I...MI18e-z7Pj5gIVQP7jBx0XZgpkEAkYAiABEgKDOPD_BwE


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Jimweis said:


> I guess in this condition they are


I recently sold these for $500 sorry to see them go.


----------



## Cham (Jun 28, 2010)

they are not really Corrado items but i own 2 set of BBS RS 5x500 Original!!!

BBS RS269 5x100 16x7.5 ET28
BBS RS301 5x100 17x7.5 ET33


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

yes sell it ???


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Mint Steering Wheel*

Mint Steering Wheel, you know where these wear and have sun damage. I am amazed how nice this is, it is in my stash, I just can't bring myself to sell it.


----------

